# Ryzen 3950X Build Help



## erek (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm going to do a new build around the 3950X on the X570 Platform. *What motherboards do you recommend? So far i'm looking at the ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII Hero.

I also need RAM recommendations.*


So far i've already got the following components:

RTX 2080 Ti FE

Inland 1TB NVMe M.2 (Phison E12 Controller)

Samsung 950 Pro 512GB NVMe M.2

Corsair AX1200 PSU

Corsair H115i RGB AIO Water Cooler (Hope it's compatible ?)


----------



## Wavetrex (Sep 3, 2019)

Perhaps wait for 3950X to actually get released?

What's the point of "building" something with a non-existing part ?


----------



## erek (Sep 3, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Perhaps wait for 3950X to actually get released?
> 
> What's the point of "building" something with a non-existing part ?




do you think we'll see a new line of motherboards related to the 3950X release?


----------



## Wavetrex (Sep 3, 2019)

erek said:


> do you think we'll see a new line of motherboards related to the 3950X release?


No but I do think there will be a bunch of reviews done on different boards once it gets released.
Right now the closest you can get is to look for reviews of 3900X, but it doesn't mean it will be the exact same thing.

AMD delayed that chip for a reason, and that reason might be binning... they just don't get enough "best quality" chiplets to build them 3950X'es


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 3, 2019)

I think you don’t want to get parts too soon, cause if you run into trouble, you have less time to troubleshoot and return parts.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 3, 2019)

I agree with wavetrex. Wait till you can actually buy the cpu and then decide on a motherboard.

That being said all of the high end boards will handle it no problem Asrock Gaming X, Aorus Master, Crosshair VIII, Meg Ace.... The slightly cheaper Taichi will also handle it just fine from a Vrm perspective.
I would just go with whatever your preference and I/O needs align with the most.

I'm really liking the Master but a couple of people on the forum are having issues with it unfortunately.


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 3, 2019)

The 3900X is hard to get, you will not get a 3950X anytime soon!!!You can get a 3900X but you'll pay the same price as a 3950X.


----------



## erek (Sep 3, 2019)

what about RAM then being considered ahead of time?

3600 MHz?



			https://www.amazon.com/CORSAIR-Vengeance-3600MHz-Desktop-Memory/dp/B07D1TT84Z


----------



## Wavetrex (Sep 3, 2019)

erek said:


> what about RAM then being considered ahead of time?
> 
> 3600 MHz?


Keep your money in the bank ahead of time.

There is no way of knowing, really !
Maybe 3950X can work with 4000 Mhz RAM with 1:1 IF speed (2000 Mhz), something that the already released ones cannot (they top out at 1900)

Also, by the time 3950X is on the market, more memory models might launch, and prices could vary a lot.
However, I'm almost convinced that the best DIMMs will still use Samsung chips, that can do CL14 at 3600 without breaking a sweat. That Corsair you linked is C18 ... eww.

I really don't understand why waste your brain effort with something that doesn't exist yet ?


----------



## erek (Sep 3, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Keep your money in the bank ahead of time.
> 
> There is no way of knowing, really !
> Maybe 3950X can work with 4000 Mhz RAM with 1:1 IF speed (2000 Mhz), something that the already released ones cannot (they top out at 1900)
> ...




Getting excited for the 3950X i guess is why the waste of the brain effort...

CL16 and CL14 get extremely expensive   to almost double

scope out my current situation:














						Ryzen Above: Best Memory Settings for AMD's 3000 CPUs, Tested
					

Is Ryzen 3000 optimized for DDR4-3200? What if we want more? We examine everything from frequency to rank count to nail down optimal settings.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

erek said:


> CL16 and CL14 get extremely expensive  to almost double



Why would you buy the most expensive CPU possible, gpu possible, and then skimp on the ram?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 3, 2019)

Pointless thread until the chip is released. No one can recommend anything of value (no offense to anyone but no one knows the performance of the 3950x)


----------



## erek (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Why would you buy the most expensive CPU possible, gpu possible, and then skimp on the ram?



almost 600 (or double the price for CL14) seems quite a bit for what seems not much difference in performance unless i'm wrong :-\


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Why would you buy the most expensive CPU possible, gpu possible, and then skimp on the ram?


Ram speed barely affects performance. Cpu and gpu will net you more performance per dollar spent than ram ever will.

Edit: I mistyped memory instead of gpu. It was corrected.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 3, 2019)

Plus with ryzen even low speed ram, if you crank the timings down you will get 95% there.  linus has some benches of tightened 2133/2400mhz kits getting the same fps as 3600 c16/ 3200 c14 in his memory deep dive.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

Nordic said:


> Ram speed barely affects performance. Cpu and memory will net you more performance per dollar spent than ram ever will.



I'm confused.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I'm confused.


I am not sure why you are confused but you should read the tpu memory scaling performance. https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-zen-2-memory-performance-scaling-benchmark/


----------



## erek (Sep 3, 2019)

Nordic said:


> I am not sure why you are confused but you should read the tpu memory scaling performance. https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-zen-2-memory-performance-scaling-benchmark/



This does seem to indicate a lot, ~5% gain for 3600 @ CL17 compared to 2400









						AMD Zen 2 Memory Performance Scaling with Ryzen 9 3900X
					

We take a close look at memory scaling on AMD's new Zen 2 Ryzen 3900X, testing both application and gaming performance at seven different memory speed and timing combinations ranging from 2400 MHz all the way up to 4000 MHz.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

Nordic said:


> Ram speed barely affects performance. Cpu and memory will net you more performance per dollar spent than ram ever will.





Nordic said:


> I am not sure why you are confused but you should read the tpu memory scaling performance. https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-zen-2-memory-performance-scaling-benchmark/



I am confused because you said cpu and memory will net you more performance per dollar than ram.  

RAM != Memory?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I am confused because you said cpu and memory will net you more performance per dollar than ram.
> 
> RAM != Memory?


It has been corrected.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 3, 2019)

The need for high memory clocks is indeed exaggerated. After 3200mhz you're in the diminishing returns realm.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

Nordic said:


> It has been corrected.



My point is: You are spending stupid money already.  What is another $100?  You'll get 5 to 8% improvement.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> My point is: You are spending stupid money already.  What is another $100?  You'll get 5 to 8% improvement.


More like 1-5% improvement by the review I linked. I personally bought fast memory because cpu speed is important to the workloads I do. I bought a 3600mhz Cas 18 kit and overclocked it to Cas 16.

Another $100 could be a month of food for someone. It just depends. 

Another $100


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 3, 2019)

This is my $89 (equivalent local price converted) RAM. It's running way beyond my expectations and rated spec.
This is on a 3800X though, so you'd get higher writes on a 3900X or a 3950X.






Just FYI, a lot of people have reported having issues with Corsair RAM and Ryzen 3000. I also tested my old RAM, which was Corsair and it would not run at its rated speed of 3200MHz on the same setup.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2019)

I am running corsair ram. Although I am running it faster than stock, I am having issues.


----------



## erek (Sep 3, 2019)

Someone over here is mentioning the B-die :






						Ryzen 3950X Build Help
					

I'm going to do a new build around the 3950X on the X570 Platform.  What motherboards do you recommend?  So far i'm looking at the ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII Hero.  I also need RAM recommendations.        So far i've already got the following components:  RTX 2080 Ti FE  Inland 1TB NVMe M.2...




					hardforum.com
				






			
				Aluminum said:
			
		

> In roughly ascending order of B-die bin quality but also accounting for ~3600 being a great speed to optimize timings and keep 1:1 ratio on Zen2:
> 3200C14-14-14 8GB
> 3600C16-16-16 8GB
> 3200C14-14-14 16GB
> ...



also E-die mentioned 

r/Amd -*How does micron E-die fare for memory overclocking?*


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes, Samsung B-die has been good with Ryzen 1000 and 2000, but it seems like people are having a bit more hit and miss luck with it, so far, on Ryzen 3000.
I got the Hynix CJR by chance, but it has worked out well.
You can also have a look here at some Kingston modules with Hynix CJR. Might need some Google translate help though.








						Review – HyperX FURY RGB DDR4 3200 CL16 2x8GB – Hynix CJR pe platforma AMD
					

HyperX FURY RGB   Ehehei, dragii mei, iata ca din punct de vedere calendaristic tocmai a trecut vara, soarele incepe sa fie mai bland si vegetatia se pregateste sa acopere pamantul cu haina ca…




					lab501.ro
				




Someone in another thread were having major issues with Micron E-die memory, with 3600MHz rated modules that are having none of it with his 3900X.

Also, keep in mind that anything above 3600MHz 1:1 with the IF bus, might not work. It will depend on the board and your luck in the silicon lottery. Apparently I lucked out as far as the IF bus on my CPU goes.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

Nordic said:


> More like 1-5% improvement by the review I linked. I personally bought fast memory because cpu speed is important to the workloads I do. I bought a 3600mhz Cas 18 kit and overclocked it to Cas 16.



Take a look at the 720 gaming benchmarks where cpu and ram become more important.



Nordic said:


> Another $100 could be a month of food for someone. It just depends.



If people are concerned that $100 spent on a ram upgrade will prevent them from eating for a month, perhaps a 3950X and 2080TI build wasn't the most prudent thing, eh?  I doubt this build would help their situation in that regard would it?

That $100 is a fraction of the build cost.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2019)

$100 here and there adds up.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Take a look at the 720 gaming benchmarks where cpu and ram become more important.


Who is gonna game at 720p with a build that has a 38xx/39xx in it?


----------



## erek (Sep 3, 2019)

Seems to be more than $100 difference ...

CORSAIR VENGEANCE RGB PRO 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz C18 is $280

G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800)  is $280 *(double the price for 32GB @ CL14)*


----------



## Toothless (Sep 3, 2019)

Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3200 CL16 Memory
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




Could probably get it to 3400mhz.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

Toothless said:


> Who is gonna game at 720p with a build that has a 38xx/39xx in it?



Clearly nobody.  But that isn't the point of the benchmark.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Clearly nobody.  But that isn't the point of the benchmark.


Heres a set of 720p gaming benchmarks... BUT....... that's not the point of them.... muahaha (evil laugh) bonus points if you can work out what they really mean?


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> Heres a set of 720p gaming benchmarks... BUT....... that's not the point of them.... muahaha (evil laugh) bonus points if you can work out what they really mean?



Cheese and rice.  Right from the article initially linked:



> *Game Tests: 720p*
> The low resolution of 720p serves to highlight memory performance differences because games are extremely CPU/memory-limited at this resolution. The CPU will run as fast as it can, and will almost never have to wait on the GPU to complete a frame.



Don't like the test?  Take it up with @W1zzard


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Cheese and rice.  Right from the article initially linked:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the test?  Take it up with @W1zzard


I've no issue with what is written, however it is still at the end of the day 720p gaming benchmarks and real world benches for other applications don't behave this way so who gives a flying hoot if AMD is slower at 720p gaming I understand what W1zzard wrote,  it still doesnt represent any other real world scenario other than 720p gaming, I think it highlights more if anything that most games are/were written or perform better on Intel CPU's/compilers and nothing else. Go look at the other tests and aside from a few that favour Intel it's fairly balanced and representitive of real world usage. It is still only representitive of 720p gaming and you said it wasn't? I know I have repeated myself a few times, hopefully it sinks in, the point that I'm trying to make though and it's not just me being douchey for the sake of it


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> I've no issue with what is written, however it is still at the end of the day 720p gaming benchmarks and real world benches for other applications don't behave this way so who gives a flying hoot if AMD is slower at 720p gaming I understand what W1zzard wrote,  it still doesnt represent any other real world scenario other than 720p gaming, I think it highlights more if anything that most games are/were written geared towards Intel CPU's/compilers and nothing else. Go look at the other tests and aside from a few that favour Intel it's fairly balanced and representitive of real world usage. It is still only representitive of 720p gaming and you said it wasn't? I know I have repeated myself a few times, hopefully it sinks in, the point that I'm trying to make though and it's not just me being douchey for the sake of it



Again, the point of the test is not 720P gaming.  The point is to create massive amounts of work for the cpu and memory.  You can pick any other workload you want that is not dependent on storage or gpu.  720P gaming tests easy to generate and reproduce, especially games with repeatable benchmarks.

Forget about 720P Gaming in the headline and read it for what it is.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Again, the point of the test is not 720P gaming.  The point is to create massive amounts of work for the cpu and memory.  You can pick any other workload you want that is not dependent on storage or gpu.  720P gaming tests easy to generate and reproduce, especially games with repeatable benchmarks.
> 
> Forget about 720P Gaming in the headline and read it for what it is.


real world tests that are not gaming dont do this was my point, they dont show the same discrepencies, this is a limited scenario so it doesnt really matter unless of course you are gaming on a $600 CPU with $60 RAM on a 2007 monitor


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> unless of course you are gaming on a $600 CPU with $60 RAM



My my, isn't that exactly what the OP intends to do?

Edit:

Not sure where the OP is, but here is cl14 3200 for $240: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232218

Edit 2:

Or cl16 3600 for $210: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232861?Item=N82E16820232861

Edit 3:

The cheapest 3600 (cl19) is on sale for $140.  So for $70 more you can get a good set of memory.  Considering the OP will have about $2000 in CPU/GPU alone, I fail to see the reasoning not to do it.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> My my, isn't that exactly what the OP intends to do?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Not sure where the OP is, but here is cl14 3200 for $240: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232218


no iirc it was 3000/3200 CL16 RAM that for all you know can run CL 14 and maybe clock up to 3400/3600, I bought 3000mhz CL16 RAM that overclocked to 3333 CL14 for $75, he simply stated native CL14 RAM was twice as expensive where he is from for very little benefit according to W1zzards review also, nowhere was it mentioned he planned to game on a 720p monitor considering he has a 2080 Ti as well, well done for part editing my quote to make yourself look good though


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> no iirc it was 3000/3200 CL16 RAM that for all you know can run CL 14 and maybe clock up to 3400/3600, I bought 3000mhz CL16 RAM that overclocked to 3333 CL14 for $75, he simply stated native CL14 RAM was twice as expensive where he is from for very little benefit according to W1zzards review also, nowhere was it mentioned he planned to game on a 720p monitor considering he has a 2080 Ti as well, well done for part editing my quote to make yourself look good though



Good lord.  What is it with the 720P?  The OP isn't likely to game on a 1080P monitor with that 2080ti either.  If they did, it would be an epic waste of money all the way around.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Good lord.  What is it with the 720P?  The OP isn't likely to game on a 1080P monitor with that 2080ti either.  If they did, it would be an epic waste of money all the way around.


Nothing. Apart from that was whole basis of your so-called point 



moproblems99 said:


> Again, the point of the test is not 720P gaming.  The point is to create massive amounts of work for the cpu and memory.  You can pick any other workload you want that is not dependent on storage or gpu.  720P gaming tests easy to generate and reproduce, especially games with repeatable benchmarks.
> 
> Forget about 720P Gaming in the headline and read it for what it is.





moproblems99 said:


> Clearly nobody.  But that isn't the point of the benchmark.





moproblems99 said:


> Take a look at the 720 gaming benchmarks where cpu and ram become more important.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2019)

Toothless said:


> Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3200 CL16 Memory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corsair ram is not recommended for ryzen systems. I did not know this when I got mine.


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> Nothing. Apart from that was whole basis of your so-called point



Are you purposefully being thick?  The whole basis of my point has nothing to do with gaming on a 720P monitor.  It was all about memory limited applications.  I fail to see the reason to spend about $3000 on a build and then complain about less than $100.

In any point, this is going no where.  The OP can buy top shelf components everywhere else and skimp on the memory all the OP wants.  For $70, they can guarantee good specs and be done with it.  It doesn't affect my gaming from here so have a nice day.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Are you purposefully being thick?  The whole basis of my point has nothing to do with gaming on a 720P monitor.  It was all about memory limited applications.  I fail to see the reason to spend about $3000 on a build and then complain about less than $100.
> 
> In any point, this is going no where.  The OP can buy top shelf components everywhere else and skimp on the memory all the OP wants.  For $70, they can guarantee good specs and be done with it.  It doesn't affect my gaming from here so have a nice day.


How many people frequently use programs that are limited by memory performance? It isn't a common problem.

I think it is entirely justifiable to skimp on memory. Those $100 additions add up over time, and maybe that $100 would better serve you in a retirement portfolio. Whatever his reason, he has made that decision.


----------



## Mats (Sep 3, 2019)

I find it surprising that the 3950X have been listed for a while at AMD.



			https://www.amd.com/en/products/specifications/processors


----------



## erek (Sep 3, 2019)

Mats said:


> I find it surprising that the 3950X have been listed for a while at AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/products/specifications/processors



Yeah, been known for a September release

i'm just looking for motherboard / ram advice toward the build at the moment.   Considering the Crosshair VIII Hero for the motherboard, but up for any recommendations


----------



## Eskimonster (Sep 4, 2019)

Im gonna buy this for my 3950x








						F4-3600C14D-16GTZN-(EOL) - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL14-15-15-35 1.40V 16GB (2x8GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 4, 2019)

erek said:


> Yeah, been known for a September release
> 
> i'm just looking for motherboard / ram advice toward the build at the moment.   Considering the Crosshair VIII Hero for the motherboard, but up for any recommendations



Unless you plan on keeping your current system up and running I would try the ram you already have first and see if you can tighten the timings up with the Dram Calculator. 

And if that doesn't work out only then would I grab something like this. 









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




I think sticking with 2 dimms is your best bet as the majority of people I see having issues with memory on ryzen 3000 have 4 dimms.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 4, 2019)

Aw shoot! When I'd read the thread title, I'd thought the 3950X was already released! My philosophy is, IF you're willing to pony up all that cash for a high end CPU, why scrimp on everything else? IF OP wanna build a kickbutt rig and go all out, why not? I'm always willing to help others spend an inordinate amount of dinero on their builds.


----------



## erek (Sep 4, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Unless you plan on keeping your current system up and running I would try the ram you already have first and see if you can tighten the timings up with the Dram Calculator.
> 
> And if that doesn't work out only then would I grab something like this.
> 
> ...




what about *CL14* 2x16GB G.SKILL Trident Z Neo?  that's what we really need, right?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 4, 2019)

erek said:


> what about *CL14* 2x16GB G.SKILL Trident Z Neo?  that's what we really need, right?


If you want the best of the best...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 4, 2019)

erek said:


> what about *CL14* 2x16GB G.SKILL Trident Z Neo?  that's what we really need, right?
> 
> View attachment 130939



They don't come in 16GB dimms. I would also recommend the 3200 CL14 16GBx2 the performance difference if any is going to be small.

Again this is only if your memory either doesn't work or you can't get tight timings with it. I would definitely stick with Samsung Bdie regardless of what kit you choose to purchase.


----------



## erek (Sep 4, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> They don't come in 16GB dimms. I would also recommend the 3200 CL14 16GBx2 the performance difference if any is going to be small.
> 
> Again this is only if your memory either doesn't work or you can't get tight timings with it. I would definitely stick with Samsung Bdie regardless of what kit you choose to purchase.



My current kit is 4x8GB 2400 MHz CL16 ...   (Crucial Ballistix Sport 32GB Kit (8GBx4) DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) CL16 DR x8 Unbuffered DIMM 288-Pin Memory BLS4K8G4D240FSA )


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 4, 2019)

erek said:


> My current kit is 4x8GB 2400 MHz CL16 ...   (Crucial Ballistix Sport 32GB Kit (8GBx4) DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) CL16 DR x8 Unbuffered DIMM 288-Pin Memory BLS4K8G4D240FSA )




The goal would be to get it to around 3000mhz with decent timings.. I would definitely give that a shot first before spending $2-300 on memory. 

Worst case scenario you have to buy an awesome kit of ram for your new 16 core CPU.


----------



## erek (Sep 4, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The goal would be to get it to around 3000mhz with decent timings.. I would definitely give that a shot first before spending $2-300 on memory.
> 
> Worst case scenario you have to buy an awesome kit of ram for your new 16 core CPU.



heh with those Trident Z Neos it'd be closer to $600 

CL14 4x8GB 3600 MHz = ~ 580 USD


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 4, 2019)

erek said:


> heh with those Trident Z Neos it'd be closer to $600
> 
> CL14 4x8GB 3600 MHz = ~ 580 USD



That kit would definitely not be worth the money.....

over this









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




or this









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




Given the choice I would stay away from 4 dimms and go with 2x16gb of 3600 16-16-16-36


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm just going to throw this out there, since we're discussing RAM here...








						Ryzen Above: Best Memory Settings for AMD's 3000 CPUs, Tested
					

Is Ryzen 3000 optimized for DDR4-3200? What if we want more? We examine everything from frequency to rank count to nail down optimal settings.




					www.tomshardware.com
				



It seems like an odd conclusion though, but apparently four DIMMs are faster...
I'd like to see some testing from other sites on this as well, as I'm not convinced.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 4, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> This is my $89 (equivalent local price converted) RAM. It's running way beyond my expectations and rated spec.
> This is on a 3800X though, so you'd get higher writes on a 3900X or a 3950X.
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get your AIDA64 running like that? 
Mine says "TRAIL VERSION."


----------



## Toothless (Sep 4, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> How did you get your AIDA64 running like that?
> Mine says "TRAIL VERSION."
> View attachment 131032


Buy it


----------



## erek (Sep 5, 2019)

heh, so regarding "waiting":









						G.Skill Releases 64GB (8GBx8) Memory Kits in DDR4-4300 CL19 & DDR4-4000 CL16
					

G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd., the world's leading manufacturer of extreme performance memory and gaming peripherals, is excited to announce high-frequency, high-capacity memory kit specifications to the G.SKILL Trident Z Royal series at DDR4-4300 MHz CL19-19-19-39 and DDR4-4000 MHz...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




GN just released this: 








also Budget 570 board VRMs might not be up to the task of handling the 3950X because some are already struggling with the 3900X


----------



## erek (Sep 6, 2019)

Best AMD Motherboards: Holiday 2022
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 6, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there, since we're discussing RAM here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't test dual rank modules. 2x16 would probably be slightly faster than 4x8 single rank on AMD's Fly-By optimized MC


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 6, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> They didn't test dual rank modules. 2x16 would probably be slightly faster than 4x8 single rank on AMD's Fly-By optimized MC











						Review – GSkill TridentZ Neo DDR4 3200 CL14 2 x 16GB – Samsung B-Die dual-rank pe platforma AMD
					

GSkill TridentZ Neo   Memoria RAM a avut intotdeuna o importanta majora in obtinerea performantei optime de care este capabil sistemul nostru, indiferent daca discutam despre vremurile in care…




					lab501.ro
				



You might need Google translate.


----------



## erek (Sep 7, 2019)

Re: Crosshair VIII Hero









						Bitspower Introduces New Mono Block for ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero
					

Bitspower informed us earlier today that they have a new mono block out for the ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero motherboard based on AMD's X570 chipset. Titled the BP-MBASX570CVIIIH, it features an acrylic top to allow the end user to see through into the cooling engine and the coolant flow in use and...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 7, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Given the choice I would stay away from 4 dimms and go with 2x16gb of 3600 16-16-16-36



Cannot agree more...
Less modules = less stress on CPU’s UMC (unified memory controller)


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 15, 2019)

AX1200? You might as well get the assrock full waterblocked MB.


----------



## erek (Sep 15, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> AX1200? You might as well get the assrock full waterblocked MB.



i've had the AX1200 for years now though... back in 2011


----------



## erek (Sep 18, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Keep your money in the bank ahead of time.
> 
> There is no way of knowing, really !
> Maybe 3950X can work with 4000 Mhz RAM with 1:1 IF speed (2000 Mhz), something that the already released ones cannot (they top out at 1900)
> ...




I really wonder if the 1:1 IF speed of 2000 MHz is possible with the 3950X ...

otherwise i'm looking at this kit :'(









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) RAM Memory - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Nordic (Sep 19, 2019)

erek said:


> I really wonder if the 1:1 IF speed of 2000 MHz is possible with the 3950X ...
> 
> otherwise i'm looking at this kit :'(
> 
> ...


As far as I know only some people are getting 1:1 3800mhz, but most can do 1:1 3600mhz


----------



## erek (Sep 19, 2019)

Nordic said:


> As far as I know only some people are getting 1:1 3800mhz, but most can do 1:1 3600mhz



1:1 IF 3600 MHz stock, or they have to tweak a bunch with voltage and clocks?


----------



## Roddey (Sep 19, 2019)

I was able to get the Team T force Nighthawk 3200 c14 ram to work at 3600 c14 with the 3800x. If you don't want lights then the Team dark pro looks the same but without lights. 2 or 4 sticks, both work. Its cheaper than the G.skill for AMD ram. That ram is expensive.


----------



## erek (Sep 20, 2019)

https://youtu.be/XdxyTWSeRx4


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 20, 2019)

erek said:


> https://youtu.be/XdxyTWSeRx4




Yeah that is definitely a shame especially considering it's happening on a $700 motherboard.

My Aorus Master has treated me good since day one boosting to 4.6ghz on multiple cores ( very briefly lol)  with a 3900X while others have had nothing but problems with the same mobo. 

I did a lot of budget ryzen 1000/2000 PC with every motherboard brand  for people and never really noticed any major bios issues. My only issue was trying to run Corsair LPX memory on any of them at anything above 3000Mhz. I did make sure to only run 2 dimms on all systems though. 

I did have an issue with a 2400G/B450 Pro Carbon system with a Dell monitor that wouldn't show anything on screen till the graphics driver loaded making it hard to get into bios.


----------



## erek (Sep 20, 2019)

3950X delayed until November is rough, but hopefully the overall X570 is more stable by then anyhow ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

erek said:


> 3950X delayed until November is rough, but hopefully the overall X570 is more stable by then anyhow ?



ABBA


----------



## erek (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 21, 2019)

Told ya, you aint getting a 3950K anytime soon........................the 3900K is the price of a 3950K(if you can get them).


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 21, 2019)

I feel your pain for the waiting. I am in the same boat as you with the Ryzen 3950X. Just waiting for it to come out, so i can replace my old I7 980X. Also because i believe intel 10000 series offering aint gonna give us any thing special as long they are on 14 NM.

Planning a very simular setup as yours.

Ryzen 9 3950X cooled by a Noctua NH-D15 AM4 version (might go for custom loop if needed, but i am not much for having water in side my pc)
ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII Hero board
G.Skill TridentZ Neo DDR4-3600 C14 32GB kit
Besides that keeps my current hardware i have now i the spec profile un til i have saved up some more.

Ad in later will be:
Samsung 980 EVO or PRO NVMe M.2 SSD i hope will be on PCIe gen 4.
RTX 3000 series card maybe RTX 3080 or 3080 TI depending on price then they come out
And some more like new PSU as my current one is over 10 years old.

Well for memory, my advice would be to go for 3600 MHz C16 as over C16 is gonna be exspensive and above 3600 MHz the infinity fabrik is not al ways stable at 1:1. Most ryzen 3000 chips seems to be fine on IF at 1800 MHz, but as you draw closer to 3800 MHz memory where the IF will run 1900 MHz more and more ryzen chips will fail that task. Not many can run fully stable at 1900 MHz. Thats why i stick to 3600 MHz and then you can al ways try to nock up memory a bit and see if the cpu IF can handle it and if not dial back again. While it would be annoying to buy 3800 Mhz memory and the cpu might not can use it any way. That is also why i stick to 3600 MHz memory and then i get the CPU try to dial in manuel 3733 MHz or 3800 MHz on the memory and fine tune timmings for that accordingly to memory clock.

Else with a RTX 2080 TI and so on looks fine. You might want a new NVMe SSD as Samsung 950 PRO is not the fastes any more, but then again is stil faster than a sata SSD. I have a samsung 950 PRO as well in my X58 system and that will not be used in my ryzen setup. That will be up to you to deside and of cause your use case.


----------



## erek (Sep 21, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> Told ya, you aint getting a 3950K anytime soon........................the 3900K is the price of a 3950K(if you can get them).





Tomgang said:


> I feel your pain for the waiting. I am in the same boat as you with the Ryzen 3950X. Just waiting for it to come out, so i can replace my old I7 980X. Also because i believe intel 10000 series offering aint gonna give us any thing special as long they are on 14 NM.
> 
> Planning a very simular setup as yours.



Hoping maybe we'll seea 3950X leak prematurely on eBay


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 21, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I feel your pain for the waiting. I am in the same boat as you with the Ryzen 3950X. Just waiting for it to come out, so i can replace my old I7 980X. Also because i believe intel 10000 series offering aint gonna give us any thing special as long they are on 14 NM.
> 
> Planning a very simular setup as yours.
> 
> ...



Very nicely planned build. I would expect the D15 to handle it no problem even assuming its similar to an overclocked 9900k in terms of thermal density. 
The 3900X is pretty easy to manage with a Corsair h115i Platinum.

Temps for me were about 10c higher on a the h100i platinum unless I maxed out the fans so I swapped it out.



erek said:


> Hoping maybe we'll seea 3950X leak prematurely on eBay


It would most likely be an ES sample if it did and I wouldn't touch one of those.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 21, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Very nicely planned build. I would expect the D15 to handle it no problem even assuming its similar to an overclocked 9900k in terms of thermal density.
> The 3900X is pretty easy to manage with a Corsair h115i Platinum.
> 
> Temps for me were about 10c higher on a the h100i platinum unless I maxed out the fans so I swapped it out.
> ...



Yeah. I have my pc´s for a long time before replacing them (just look at X58 i have now) and then i so buy a new one. I always go all out on parts. I dont think so much on value but more on raw power/performance and reliability for long time use.

I also exspect the D15 to be suficiant. The noctua NH-D14 i have now, have done well together with my old I7 980X.


----------



## erek (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks like Jay was wrong:


----------



## erek (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Chomiq (Sep 25, 2019)

erek said:


> Looks like Jay was wrong:


Jay being Jay. But it's easier to bash people for downvoting instead of actually inspecting the board you were given for review. I guess he learned his lesson.


----------



## erek (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## erek (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## HD64G (Oct 16, 2019)

Patriot Viper Steel 16GB DDR4-4000MHz (PVS416G400C9K) is a nice choice that doesn't cost much.


----------



## erek (Oct 18, 2019)

Doh!  Maybe should have waited?









						G.SKILL Announces Extreme Low Latency DDR4-4000 CL15 32GB Memory Kits
					

G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd., the world's leading manufacturer of extreme performance memory and gaming peripherals, is delighted to announce an extreme low-latency, high-speed DDR4 memory kit at DDR4-4000 CL15-16-16-36 in a 32 GB (8 GB x4) capacity configuration under the classic...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## HD64G (Oct 18, 2019)

2021 at the earliest for anything competitive (middle tier by then). Let's hope that Navi will be proven a long-lasting efficient arch until then to have competition in all segments. Or else...  for any PC gamer.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 18, 2019)

HD64G said:


> 2021 at the earliest for anything competitive (middle tier by then). Let's hope that Navi will be proven a long-lasting efficient arch until then to have competition in all segments. Or else...  for any PC gamer.


It hasn't started that way...


----------



## erek (Oct 18, 2019)

erek said:


> Doh!  Maybe should have waited?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the best being a 4x8 GB kit for Ryzen 3000 series? been hearing that it's preferrable to run only 2x DIMMs with Ryzen 3000 series


----------



## erek (Nov 15, 2019)

So far now: (parts already owned)

Corsair AX1200
Western Digital Black 6TB
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FE
LG - 27UD68-P 4K IPS

Corsair H115i RGB AIO Water Cooler
Inland 1TB NVMe M.2 (Phison E12 Controller)
G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC


--------

Need to buy / considerations:

Fractal Design Define R6
Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Hero
Ryzen 9 3950X


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 15, 2019)

erek said:


> Not the best being a 4x8 GB kit for Ryzen 3000 series? been hearing that it's preferrable to run only 2x DIMMs with Ryzen 3000 series



Not really. It's running 4 ranks total. You can do it by running two dual rank modules (ie. 16gb dimm) or 4 single rank (ie. 8gb dimm) which gets you to the 4 rank ideal.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 15, 2019)

Toothless said:


> Who is gonna game at 720p with a build that has a 38xx/39xx in it?


count me in, i can bear with it, even lower
anyway is aviable preorder 25 nov, that ryzen 9th coming soon than later, around $900 here(tax+shipment), obviously skipped by me


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 15, 2019)

I see more 3900x for sale USED now... hmm?


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 15, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> I see more 3900x for sale USED now... hmm?


not happend here, barely can get used condition one


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 15, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> not happend here, barely can get used condition one



No idea where here is but people are selling on the more populated forums. I've seen two on H for example. We'll see more as we get closer to actual release date.

Myself, I've caught myself contemplating going for it, but then sanity kicks in and the reality is I don't need one. But I DO want one, lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 15, 2019)

erek said:


> almost 600 (or double the price for CL14) seems quite a bit for what seems not much difference in performance unless i'm wrong :-\


With Ryzen, youll want the tightest timing RAM you can get at 3200 or higher.


----------



## erek (Nov 15, 2019)

I ended up pulling the trigger on:

Fractal Design Define R6
Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Hero


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2019)

So there's already a debacle and i haven't even gotten to the point of having a CPU to turn it on.


Multiple people reporting from Amazon reviews of missing Chipset fan grills including myself.  I wrote a bad review for now, and e-mailed ASUS.

https://www.amazon.com/product-revi...e=all_reviews&pageNumber=1#reviews-filter-bar


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 17, 2019)

Why's it Amazon's fault? Did someone from Amazon remove the grill?


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Why's it Amazon's fault? Did someone from Amazon remove the grill?



we don't know yet, ASUS Customer Support also contacted

i was expecting the box to be shrink wrapped with plastic, but it wasn't


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 17, 2019)

*They don't shrink wrap MBs.*

Ya won't find that at the local Microcenter either. I dislike these type of bad reviews tbh.


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> *They don't shrink wrap MBs.*
> 
> Ya won't find that at the local Microcenter either. I dislike these type of bad reviews tbh.



with so many people reporting the issue, seems to be ASUS' fault ?


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 17, 2019)

erek said:


> with so many people reporting the issue, seems to be ASUS' fault ?



Do you honestly think someone/picker at Amazon is hoarding fan grills??? Or that their bazillion cameras in their sweatshop like warehouse would not have caught someone with their micro screwdrivers?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 17, 2019)

erek said:


> with so many people reporting the issue, seems to be ASUS' fault ?



That's a bummer considering it's almost a $400 mobo.


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Do you honestly think someone/picker at Amazon is hoarding fan grills??? Or that their bazillion cameras in their sweatshop like warehouse would not have caught someone with their micro screwdrivers?



i guess not :-\


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 17, 2019)

erek said:


> i guess not :-\



Contact Amazon and they can open an investigation. I dunno if you have ever dealt with Asus... lol but you might not get very far.


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Contact Amazon and they can open an investigation. I dunno if you have ever dealt with Asus... lol but you might not get very far.



Amazon brought an ASUS rep on via call and now ASUS is going to ship out the part to me eventually

...

I just hope the board is in good working order to be honest


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 17, 2019)

I see what you mean when compared to the Asus site. I took this from an Amazon review where someone was also complaining that the fan shroud/cover was missing in the photo on the left.
I'd send it back as being incomplete.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 17, 2019)

Scratch that. EK is releasing a monobloc for this board and the strix-e.


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I see what you mean when compared to the Asus site. I took this from an Amazon review where someone was also complaining that the fan shroud/cover was missing in the photo on the left.
> I'd send it back as being incomplete.
> View attachment 136825



yup, someone got offered $42 from Amazon for the problem


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 17, 2019)

This might be a new revision of the board to allow more airflow. That grill looks restricting.


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2019)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> This might be a new revision of the board to allow more airflow. That grill looks restricting.



I initially thought it was a new revision too, but then I noticed it was simply missing compared to a review sample













						Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (Wifi) review
					

The Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero has probably more USB ports than you'll ever need, but if you're thinking of building …




					www.rockpapershotgun.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 17, 2019)

Empty brass screwholder grommet is a dead giveaway. I'd be pretty pissed off by this.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 18, 2019)

erek said:


> I initially thought it was a new revision too, but then I noticed it was simply missing compared to a review sample
> 
> View attachment 136838
> 
> ...



Considering it looks like it does absolutely nothing but restrict airflow your PCH Temps may be actually better without it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks like Asus's machine done goofed and didnt toss in the grill with the rest of the accessories before it got loaded onto the truck.

Asus should really get on social media and let people know what happened and to ask those affected by it to contact them so they could be sent one out.


----------



## erek (Nov 18, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Considering it looks like it does absolutely nothing but restrict airflow your PCH Temps may be actually better without it.



I'm hoping so!


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 18, 2019)

And if you ensure a good amount of air flow around the chipset, you’ll never need that tiny fan. I have a 120mm (900~1100rpm tied to PCH temp) close enough to PCH heatsink and that (same delta) fan never works. Silent mode from BIOS (starts at 58C) and temp 47C idle, 50~52C gaming. No case and ambient 27~28C.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 18, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> And if you ensure a good amount of air flow around the chipset, you’ll never need that tiny fan. I have a 120mm (900~1100rpm tied to PCH temp) close enough to PCH heatsink and that (same delta) fan never works. Silent mode from BIOS (starts at 58C) and temp 47C idle, 50~52C gaming. No case and ambient 27~28C.



I agree the fan/heatsink on the Aorus Master is less substantial on the PCH than what is on the CH8 and my fan never comes on. My ambient does run 20-23C year round though.


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 18, 2019)

Hello All
Today I upgraded my Ryzen 7 2700 with a Ryzen 9 3950X - _good news!_
My Motherboard is an ASUS PRIME X470-PRO (_BIOS Version 5220- the latest available_)

Everything is fine but,
Why is the vcore get's up to *1.47**V* when I am not overclocking (not really planning to) but precision boost is on Auto (_guessing it's means enabled_)
And the core hits 56°C wathing Youtube and 47°C with ~no load, I run a stress test with CPU-z and got it to 89°C when the fan were blowing 100% @ 4,05GHz
So the cooler has contact with my
Thermalright ARO-M14O rated up to 240W

Can you please help me with this one?
Should I disable precision boost or this is normal _/safe_?
Maybe set the vcore manually to a safe value?

Edit - CPU-z validation:
https://valid.x86.fr/w1r7j9 

*Thank You!*


----------



## erek (Nov 18, 2019)

csendesmark said:


> Hello All
> Today I upgraded my Ryzen 7 2700 with a Ryzen 9 3950X - _good news!_
> My Motherboard is an ASUS PRIME X470-PRO (_BIOS Version 5220- the latest available_)
> 
> ...




how did you get the 3950X already?


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 18, 2019)

From here: Link
4 other lucky bastard have this


----------



## erek (Nov 18, 2019)

csendesmark said:


> From here: Link
> 4 other lucky bastard have this




#Jealous



csendesmark said:


> Hello All
> Today I upgraded my Ryzen 7 2700 with a Ryzen 9 3950X - _good news!_
> My Motherboard is an ASUS PRIME X470-PRO (_BIOS Version 5220- the latest available_)
> 
> ...



could this really be tied to binning? or maybe due to the chipset / features difference?

Linus is using 570X and his 3950X is more efficient than 3900X even, but is it binning maybe?


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 18, 2019)

erek said:


> how did you get the 3950X already?
> could this really be tied to binning? or maybe due to the chipset / features difference?
> 
> Linus is using 570X and his 3950X is more efficient than 3900X even, but is it binning maybe?


I seen the video, 
3950X should be cooler (_more efficient_) than the 3900X-s 
It should not be that hot


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 18, 2019)

Comparing cooling results even with the same heatsink and cooler, is just an excersice in wasting time, IMO. Too many variables between systems to even worry.

Temps seem ok, so I say move on.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 18, 2019)

csendesmark said:


> Hello All
> Today I upgraded my Ryzen 7 2700 with a Ryzen 9 3950X - _good news!_
> My Motherboard is an ASUS PRIME X470-PRO (_BIOS Version 5220- the latest available_)
> 
> ...


PBO will pretty much give it as much voltage as it can if it's not hitting a power or temperature wall. Up to 1.5v. Thats actually pretty normal with other Zen 2 chips. As cores get loaded down more voltage might even go down, as if the current pull is too high the mobo just says no more watts for you. Best let it go... you can undervolt to avoid it but this is how they're made to run. You'll lose performance. To get to its boost it's gonna swing the voltage out... it seems especially boisterous on light loads, where there's no heat or power usage. It'll spike out to max voltage and frequency in bursts.

Definitely interesting to see your temps. My 3900x sits under a Dark Rock 4 and temps aren't quite that high. I'll see 38-50 for idle and any kind of browser usage. Anything past that goes into the 60's easily... though briefly. Heavily threaded stress tests will take it all the way up to 85. Gaming otoh stays 55-60. So bit of a mixed bag. The boosting behavior is just a bit different with these guys.

I will say... not even close to maxing the fans even when hitting 85c. Maybe 50-60%.

Also worth mentioning... we're talking early reviews. Could be bios/mobo variance. Mobos can greatly influence the little nuances of boosting behavior.

I mean... what's your case flow situation like? Only other thing I can think of. Other than the typical barriers to comparing cooling performance on different sets.

Honestly as long as you're not hitting throttling temps you're fine. And even then it's not gonna die on you. Just won't perform as well with more noise.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 18, 2019)

erek said:


> #Jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not all on binning. Read the info or actually watch the benches. Did you actually watch or listen to Linus about the voltage and power draws? Don't wanna rewrite it all...









						Ryzen 9 3950X reviews are live!
					

What freaking black magic is this!?  binning ;p




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## erek (Nov 18, 2019)

Fractal Design Define R6 arrived today


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 18, 2019)

erek said:


> Fractal Design Define R6 arrived today
> 
> View attachment 136934





Very nice, that is going to look pretty sweet with the corsair h115i and the Neo kit you grabbed.


For me the case is always the hardest choice...... Ended up with the Evolv X for my 3900X build but my wife preferred that over the 4-5 other cases I was considering making the choice slightly easier.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

csendesmark said:


> Hello All
> Today I upgraded my Ryzen 7 2700 with a Ryzen 9 3950X - _good news!_
> My Motherboard is an ASUS PRIME X470-PRO (_BIOS Version 5220- the latest available_)
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with the CPU. Dont disable anything.
You just used to different behaviour and different temp reading coming from the 2700X to 3000series. What you saw to 2700X was the average temp of the whole die. What you are seeing now with 3950X is the absolute hot spot of the cores inside the CPU. The 1000/2000 series dont report that.
Also the core voltage works differently in the 3000 line. When the load is low you will see high voltages but there is no stress to the CPU because the current is low. If the load increases and its more constant then the voltage drops to where is supposed to go.

You can see it if you install the HWiNFO64.








						Free Download HWiNFO Sofware | Installer & Portable for Windows, DOS
					

Start to analyze your hardware right now! HWiNFO has available as an Installer and Portable version for Windows (32/64-bit) and Portable version for DOS.




					www.hwinfo.com
				




Take a lok at the pics below to *max* and *avg* values.

First is *after* 1 hour of browsing and watching videos
Second is *after* 1 hour of gaming
All CPU setting are auto and PBO enabled






*During* Cinebench R20 all core


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 19, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> There is nothing wrong with the CPU. Dont disable anything.
> You just used to different behaviour and different temp reading coming from the 2700X to 3000series. What you saw to 2700X was the average temp of the whole die. What you are seeing now with 3950X is the absolute hot spot of the cores inside the CPU. The 1000/2000 series dont report that.
> Also the core voltage works differently in the 3000 line. When the load is low you will see high voltages but there is no stress to the CPU because the current is low. If the load increases and its more constant then the voltage drops to where is supposed to go.
> 
> ...


Can you please describe what it looks like with pbo disabled ?
tbh light load (browsing/video) looks pretty high to me though,mine usually stays at ~20-23W and tops at 30W.XTU shows my recent average at 16W core TDP and 20W package TDP.

Been looking into replacing my i7 with R5/7 but I spent extra on a passive psu and gpu,I don't wanna ruin that.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Never tried it with PBO disabled. I may will at some point just for the info.
As for the consumption, I will say that you cannot directly compare 2 entire different CPUs. From different brands and from different time period.
Maybe what you see is more like the *CPU+SoC Power (SVI2 TFN)* reading... who really knows... That is closer to yours...
AMD with the last line disclosure some readings that in the past were hidden. Intel is still keeps them hidden IMO.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 19, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Never tried it with PBO disabled. I may will at some point just for the info.
> As for the consumption, I will say that you cannot directly compare 2 entire different CPUs. From different brands and from different time period.
> Maybe what you see is more like the *CPU+SoC Power (SVI2 TFN)* reading... who really knows... That is closer to yours...
> AMD with the last line disclosure some readings that in the past were hidden. Intel is still keeps them hidden IMO.


what cpu temp reding should I look at ? there are several.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Im talking about the power consumption (watts) right?



cucker tarlson said:


> Can you please describe what it looks like with pbo disabled ?
> tbh light load (browsing/video) looks pretty high to me though,*mine usually stays at ~20-23W and tops at 30W.XTU shows my recent average at 16W core TDP and 20W package TDP.*


I really doubt that your CPU tops at 30W unless I misunderstand something...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 19, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Im talking about the power consumption (watts) right?
> 
> 
> I really doubt that your CPU tops at 30W unless I misunderstand something...


in browsing/videoplay ?
why not ?
and I don't even have speedstep enabled,it's running 3700mhz at 1.2v not downclocking


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> in browsing/videoplay ?
> why not ?


Ok get that... its normal. And I said that your reading looks like more close to my "CPU+SoC Power (SVI2 TFN)" ...about ~27W.
What I didnt understand is what are you asking by the...

_"what cpu temp reding should I look at ? there are several."_


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 19, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> What I didnt understant is what are you asking by the...
> 
> _"what cpu temp reding should I look at ? there are several."_


there's several under CPU temp,one is edge and there's a few others.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

But we are talking about consumption/watts, I did not mention temp readings in our conversation...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 19, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> But we are talking about consumption/watts, I did not mention temp readings in our conversation...


I did cause you highlighted more than one


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 19, 2019)

I honestly do not understand what are you asking me to answer

I highlighted 2 temps... both true.
The Tctl/Tdie one is all new hot spot of cores (the reading is switching between different sensors in miliseconds to report always the hotest)
The CCD Tdie is either from a single sensor at some edge of the die/CCD... or it is the average of all 60+ sensors inside the CCD (I'm guessing the first)


----------



## csendesmark (Nov 19, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> There is nothing wrong with the CPU. Dont disable anything.
> You just used to different behaviour and different temp reading coming from the 2700X to 3000series. What you saw to 2700X was the average temp of the whole die. What you are seeing now with 3950X is the absolute hot spot of the cores inside the CPU. The 1000/2000 series dont report that.
> Also the core voltage works differently in the 3000 line. When the load is low you will see high voltages but there is no stress to the CPU because the current is low. If the load increases and its more constant then the voltage drops to where is supposed to go.
> 
> ...


Wow, great description mate,
Thanks for the insight, then I won't worry, and just get a liquid cooler solution - maybe


----------



## gadgetgeek (Nov 20, 2019)

erek said:


> what about RAM then being considered ahead of time?
> 
> 3600 MHz?
> 
> ...


Go for 32GB Single DIMM, this will be future proof!


----------



## erek (Nov 23, 2019)

gadgetgeek said:


> Go for 32GB Single DIMM, this will be future proof!



Hmm, will it? only 1 channel


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Can you please describe what it looks like with pbo disabled ?
> tbh light load (browsing/video) looks pretty high to me though,mine usually stays at ~20-23W and tops at 30W.XTU shows my recent average at 16W core TDP and 20W package TDP.
> 
> Been looking into replacing my i7 with R5/7 but I spent extra on a passive psu and gpu,I don't wanna ruin that.



I run pbo off on my 3900x.  6 of 12 cores boost over 4600 while the other 6 stay under 4400.  With PBO off, standard power plan (not 1usmus) I get a 7311 in Cinabench 20.  I haven't compared to other 3900x.  Pm me if you want any other info.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 23, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I run pbo off on my 3900x.  6 of 12 cores boost over 4600 while the other 6 stay under 4400.  With PBO off, standard power plan (not 1usmus) I get a 7311 in Cinabench 20.  I haven't compared to other 3900x.  Pm me if you want any other info.



That seems a little low for R20 given the level of boost.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> That seems a little low for R20 given the level of boost.



TPU review was 7224 and techradar was 7150 something.  So it is at least on par.  I haven't gone to 1.0.0.4b agesa either.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 23, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> TPU review was 7224 and techradar was 7150 something.  So it is at least on par.  I haven't gone to 1.0.0.4b agesa either.



Oh otherwise stock?


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Oh otherwise stock?



Nothing.  Bone stock. Pbo off.  I tried to put everything as stock/base as possible.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Nov 23, 2019)

erek said:


> Hmm, will it? only 1 channel


I mean two of 32GB each,its cheap comparatively.


----------



## erek (Nov 23, 2019)

anyone able to find a 3950X for sale earlier than Nov 25th?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 23, 2019)

For the ram I would recommend buying the Trident Z NEO, it is the latest series by G skill designed specifically for Ryzen 3 to guarantee hassle free compatibility.


----------



## erek (Nov 23, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> For the ram I would recommend buying the Trident Z NEO, it is the latest series by G skill designed specifically for Ryzen 3 to guarantee hassle free compatibility.



Thank you,

here's the rig details so far including the Trident Z Neos:

Corsair AX1200 | Western Digital Black 6TB | NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FE | LG - 27UD68-P 4K IPS | Corsair H115i RGB AIO Water Cooler | Inland 1TB NVMe M.2 (Phison E12 Controller) | G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) | Fractal Design Define R6 | Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Hero | Ryzen 9 3950X


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> For the ram I would recommend buying the Trident Z NEO, it is the latest series by G skill designed specifically for Ryzen 3 to guarantee hassle free compatibility.



Outside of Corsair, which there still seems to be something funky in their implementation of something, there is as much importance to the IMC inside the chip as the ram itself.  If you get a good IMC, you are almost guaranteed to be able to run 3800/1900 on any ram.  If you get an average chip, you can run 3600/1800.  Get a poor chip, you are running 3200/1600.  I know one other person that has the identical Neo ram sets that I have (3600 cl16) and I can do 3800/1900 where he can only do 3200/1600.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 24, 2019)

I mean it could be that 3950x's go through a super tight binning process that even IF is top tier, but just don't go in expecting golden sample "set and forget" 1900 IF.
And from very recent personal experience my 32gb quad rank 2 stick/dual channel B-Die Neos wouldn't work out of the box with XMP with all but the now official final 1.0.0.4 b agesa.
Tested 2 different kits none of which worked before, suddenly gigabyte F10 final comes out and its all good on both.. Go figure. (they were PVR416G360C6K and F4-3600C16D-32GTZN)


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 24, 2019)

erek said:


> Thank you,
> 
> here's the rig details so far including the Trident Z Neos:
> 
> Corsair AX1200 | Western Digital Black 6TB | NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FE | LG - 27UD68-P 4K IPS | Corsair H115i RGB AIO Water Cooler | Inland 1TB NVMe M.2 (Phison E12 Controller) | G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) | Fractal Design Define R6 | Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Hero | Ryzen 9 3950X


Everything looks great, part selection seems solid for a high end build including the monitor, only thing left to add is the RGB bling


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2019)

This item is unavailable | Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## notb (Nov 24, 2019)

erek said:


> Corsair AX1200 | Western Digital Black 6TB | NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FE | LG - 27UD68-P 4K IPS | Corsair H115i RGB AIO Water Cooler | Inland 1TB NVMe M.2 (Phison E12 Controller) | G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) | Fractal Design Define R6 | Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Hero | Ryzen 9 3950X


Honestly, since you're not limited by the case and (clearly) not by budget, haven't you thought about a more potent AiO? Some 360mm perhaps?


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2019)

notb said:


> Honestly, since you're not limited by the case and (clearly) not by budget, haven't you thought about a more potent AiO? Some 360mm perhaps?



In terms of budget, to explain:

All of these components are carrying over from my current rig:

*[Corsair AX1200 | Western Digital Black 6TB | NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FE | LG - 27UD68-P 4K IPS]*


All of these components i bought recently:

*[Corsair H115i RGB AIO Water Cooler | Inland 1TB NVMe M.2 (Phison E12 Controller) | G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB)  3600 MHz 16-19-19-39| Fractal Design Define R6 | Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Hero]*

So I got the Corsair H115i RGB AIO 280mm for relatively cheap (at the time)


----------



## notb (Nov 24, 2019)

erek said:


> So I got the Corsair H115i RGB AIO 280mm for relatively cheap (at the time)


Well all right -  if you already have this AiO, use it.
Thing is though: you're getting a CPU with a very high heat concentration and it's not fully optimized yet, i.e. it may get faster and hotter with updates.

If you're just going to game and you wanted this CPU for fun, it'll be fine.
But if you're thinking about long time all-core load (some computing tasks, some video processing etc), those 140mm fans may end up running near 2000 rpm max and this will NOT be pleasant.

Honestly, with this new era of high-core 7/10nm CPUs, cooling will become an issue. I just hope Peltier coolers are not coming back...


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2019)

notb said:


> Well all right -  if you already have this AiO, use it.
> Thing is though: you're getting a CPU with a very high heat concentration and it's not fully optimized yet, i.e. it may get faster and hotter with updates.
> 
> If you're just going to game and you wanted this CPU for fun, it'll be fine.
> ...



Even if i don't overclock?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2019)

erek said:


> Even if i don't overclock?


I, obviously, don't have a 3950x yet but my 3900x running pure stock and 100% 24/7 struggles to stay below 70 C and that is with a 480 mm radiator placed in a 20 degree room (outside the case). You will hear your rad fans if you try to copy that load.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 24, 2019)

erek said:


> Even if i don't overclock?


Yes, the problem is that the cores jumps up and down a lot and as such, even on my now "simple" eight core CPU, the temperatures can jump from 35 to 65 degrees C, in the blink of an eye. Imagine how 16 cores will behave...
Obviously they drop back down quite quickly as well, but by now, you've already raised the starting thermal point, so the next time you load up all cores, it's going to hit the higher temperatures faster. Under sustained load, my CPU runs at 70-75 degrees C using the same or similar cooler to yours. The new ones are actually not as good as their older ones from what I can tell, although they're also not as noisy...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yes, the problem is that the cores jumps up and down a lot and as such, even on my now "simple" eight core CPU, the temperatures can jump from 35 to 65 degrees C in the blink of an eye. Imagine how 16 cores will behave...


Better keep the load at 100 %, the jumps still gets me worried


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I, obviously, don't have a 3950x yet but my 3900x running pure stock and 100% 24/7 struggles to stay below 70 C and that is with a 480 mm radiator placed in a 20 degree room (outside the case). You will hear your rad fans if you try to copy that load.



That's insane, 70C with 480mm radiator?

What in the world?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2019)

erek said:


> That's insane, 70C with 480mm radiator?
> 
> What in the world?


OK, fans are not running fast, I have a 3-way splitter running slow and one running at a more normal 1200 rpm. I still haven't bothered to optimize/figure out their speed.


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> OK, fans are not running fast, I have a 3-way splitter running slow and one running at a more normal 1200 rpm. I still haven't bothered to optimize/figure out their speed.








						Sanity check on 3900x heat issues...
					

Ok, I am building two 3900x rigs to replace two i7-6700k rigs that I used with Cooler Master V8 GTS High Performance CPU Coolers (Vapor Chambers) for several years..  Went AMD for the first time in 15 years....  I am used to temps (and space heaters as it were) that are pretty low/cool...  So I...




					hardforum.com


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2019)

erek said:


> Sanity check on 3900x heat issues...
> 
> 
> Ok, I am building two 3900x rigs to replace two i7-6700k rigs that I used with Cooler Master V8 GTS High Performance CPU Coolers (Vapor Chambers) for several years..  Went AMD for the first time in 15 years....  I am used to temps (and space heaters as it were) that are pretty low/cool...  So I...
> ...


Well temperatures seems to be a mixed bag but in general these chips are hard to keep cool. Below is a 6 hour run at 96% load.


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Well temperatures seems to be a mixed bag but in general these chips are hard to keep cool. Below is a 6 hour run at 96% load. View attachment 137476



you got fans on that 480mm radiator, right?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2019)

erek said:


> you got fans on that 480mm radiator, right?


Sure, but as I wrote I'm not 100 % sure about the speed. The Noctua NF A12 runs with a low noise resistor so I think that is around 1700 rpm, the three Noiseblockers (can't really remember their real name) is low speed. 27 C exit air from the Noctua and the rad is not warm.


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Sure, but as I wrote I'm not 100 % sure about the speed. The Noctua NF A12 runs with a low noise resistor so I think that is around 1700 rpm, the three Noiseblockers (can't really remember their real name) is low speed. 27 C exit air from the Noctua and the rad is not warm.








						3900X With Corsair H115i hitting 90-95C ☹️
					

Hello ? I recently upgraded my computer and I thought everything was fine but my temps while playing games and benchmarks are getting really really hot. I have that ryzen master program and it shows my temps are around 35-40 when browsing but as soon as I start a game or benchmark it’s hitting 80...




					linustechtips.com


----------



## notb (Nov 24, 2019)

erek said:


> 3900X With Corsair H115i hitting 90-95C ☹️
> 
> 
> Hello ? I recently upgraded my computer and I thought everything was fine but my temps while playing games and benchmarks are getting really really hot. I have that ryzen master program and it shows my temps are around 35-40 when browsing but as soon as I start a game or benchmark it’s hitting 80...
> ...


Don't focus too much on someone's posts. People don't know how to build PCs or have bad airflow. Just look at some discussions on this forum.

This is a good reference point:








						AMD Ryzen 9 3950X CPU Review - KitGuru
					

The wait is over for AMD's eagerly anticipated 16-core Ryzen 9 3950X processor. Slotting into the AM




					www.kitguru.net
				



They've measured normal boost and PBO, 24*C ambient. With PBO on they got 79*C. During hot summer that +55*C rise will take it very close to the limit of 95*C. Without PBO it should be OK, but it would be interesting to see what the CPU does at 85*C+ (how much performance it decides to sacrifice).

KitGuru used a 240mm Corsair H100X, but they fixed their fans at 2435 rpm, which IMO just isn't acceptable in a home PC.
You have a larger radiator and larger fans, but I'm afraid their 2000 rpm limit will be utilized occasionally...

And of course there's a group enthusiasts who just can't tolerate this kind of temperatures, because they got used to 60-70*C under load. They will have to adjust to the 7nm era.


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2019)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/e0h5fp


----------



## notb (Nov 24, 2019)

Well, yes. It was a paper launch more or less. AMD didn't even send samples to some major review sites (like TPU) or contributors (like the guy who makes the popular RAM calculator).

You may have to wait for another few weeks (maybe months...).

3900X became easily available around the end of September - slightly over 2.5 months after launch.


----------



## erek (Nov 25, 2019)

with my CH8W mobo i noticed even with the power off the RGB LEDs and other LEDS are running, does that seem normal for modern boards?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 25, 2019)

erek said:


> with my CH8W mobo i noticed even with the power off the RGB LEDs and other LEDS are running, does that seem normal for modern boards?




Yes, specifically Asus boards do that my Maximus XI code does the same thing you can turn it off in the bios though.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 25, 2019)

If you unplug your HDMI/DP cable they should switch off. At least they do that on my system


----------



## erek (Nov 25, 2019)

Phew, managed to order one !!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198950235575324672

---

Though Micro Center has some too:

https://www.microcenter.com/product/616858/amd-ryzen-9-3950x-35ghz-16-core-am4-boxed-processor


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 25, 2019)

Were you able to grab one? They sold out before I could even click on the page lol.


----------



## erek (Nov 25, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Were you able to grab one? They sold out before I could even click on the page lol.



Yes, but Micro Center seems to have some also if you hurry !!









						AMD Ryzen 9 3950X Matisse 3.5GHz 16-Core AM4 Boxed Processor - Heatsink Not Included - Micro Center
					

Get it now! Experience elite performance in games, content creation, and intense multi-tasking. A beautifully balanced design for serious PC enthusiasts.




					www.microcenter.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 25, 2019)

erek said:


> Yes, but Micro Center seems to have some also if you hurry !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh I have 0 interest my 3900X/9900k combo is already pretty overkill.... I was more curious about how fast they would sell out.

Congrats on being able to pick one up.


----------



## erek (Nov 25, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Oh I have 0 interest my 3900X/9900k combo is already pretty overkill.... I was more curious about how fast they would sell out.
> 
> Congrats on being able to pick one up.



Seems like NewEgg had very little but Micro Center has a whole bunch

Micro Center now sold out Online as "AVAILABLE FOR IN-STORE PICKUP ONLY." now


----------



## erek (Nov 26, 2019)

How do i get my ram to work correctly? it's not doing 3600 MHz or even close ....

https://valid.x86.fr/vclx8n


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 26, 2019)

erek said:


> How do i get my ram to work correctly? it's not doing 3600 MHz or even close ....
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vclx8n



Looks correct to me.... you double the 1800 to get the 3600MT/s. Seems like your Fclk is running properly as well at 1800mhz


----------



## erek (Nov 27, 2019)

https://valid.x86.fr/vclx8n


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 27, 2019)

erek said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/vclx8n
> 
> View attachment 137723
> 
> View attachment 137724



Looking good man.... I'm excited to see it all finished and cable managed.... also use R20.... R15 is not a great fit for 8+ core CPU.


----------



## erek (Nov 27, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Looking good man.... I'm excited to see it all finished and cable managed.... also use R20.... R15 is not a great fit for 8+ core CPU.



R20









need a new HDD ... mine just kicked the bucket


----------



## erek (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## erek (Nov 29, 2019)

So I might have a number of bad components already... not sure which it is... memory, cpu, or mobo? seems to always land on CPU: "24" so far ...






Another pass:


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 29, 2019)

Wonder if Memtest, as newly released as it is, would be good for testing that chip? 
This version was released Nov. 22nd 2019.

Have you tired any other testing? AIDA64 maybe? LinPack?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 29, 2019)

erek said:


> So I might have a number of bad components already... not sure which it is... memory, cpu, or mobo? seems to always land on CPU: "24" so far ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does it behave when you relaxing your timings or frequency - will it pass at DDR4-3200 or looser timings?  
( Remember Zen2 spec is DDR4-3200 anything over that is OC )









						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## erek (Nov 29, 2019)

i'm running prime95 "Large" test stressing memory and memory controller and basically i'll get some issues with chrome and black screens temporarily

i already swapped the ram chips that was the 2nd test you saw


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 29, 2019)

erek said:


> i'm running prime95 "Large" test stressing memory and memory controller and basically i'll get some issues with chrome and black screens temporarily
> 
> i already swapped the ram chips that was the 2nd test you saw



I have a feeling you just need a little nudge somewhere to get stability since you only have a few errors.

Can you provide a screenshots of Ryzen Master showing it's detected memory settings and SPD chip details from Thaiphoon Burner (http://www.softnology.biz/)?


----------



## erek (Nov 29, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> I have a feeling you just need a little nudge somewhere to get stability since you only have a few errors.
> 
> Can you provide a screenshots of Ryzen Master showing it's detected memory settings and SPD chip details from Thaiphoon Burner (http://www.softnology.biz/)?












i bumped SoC to 1.1V and DRAM to 1.360V  



2019-11-29 18:46:08 - [Data Error] Test: 4, CPU: 24, Address: 1DD9CBF08, Expected: F7F7F7F7, Actual: E7F7F7F7

it's always starting at this memory address:


Lowest Error Address0x1DD9CBF08 (7641MB)


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

How many sticks do you have installed?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

Wonder if tRFC isn't loose enough at 630 clocks. You could try looser say 700 clocks.

Looks like your tRC is really loose in comparison to your XMP profile. Should be 58 not 85. Take that off auto, and set this manually.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> How many sticks do you have installed?



It was 2, I’m trying with 1 now as we speak


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> It was 2, I’m trying with 1 now as we speak



Testing on single channel to run 2 sticks may help if you can test both sticks properly, you gotta set up your memory timings the best you can manually. Don't forget the tRC timing should be correct for proper XMP functionality.

Also, the memory controller may not like the Cas 16-19-19 either. IMC can  be picky that way.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> It was 2, I’m trying with 1 now as we speak


Make sure they are installed in slots A2 and B2.  

tRC does seem high as ShrimpBrime pointed out.  One simple thing you can try real quick is to change your timings to match the Thaiphoon Burner output for 1802Mhz as from your screen shot and set everything else to AUTO but keep your SOC and DRAM voltage.  Also try  PROC ODT to 60 ohms.  (set all in BIOS/UEFI  - NOT via Ryzen Master)

Can you use HWiNFO64 to output your DRAM data.  I want to see if it provides the XMP timings in nanoseconds for your ram.  Since the tRC was off maybe something else if off too and we can calc a reasonable value in particular for your tRFC.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

i set my timings to 16-20-20-20-39-58
tRFC to 700
PROC ODT to 60 Ohms

SoC 1.1V, DRAM 1.360V










Still erroring at the same memory address on cpu 24


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

Look like progress.  Step your DRAM voltage down to 1.35v and see if it is better or worse, then step 1.365v.  sometimes more voltage isn't always better.

I don't see the nanosecond info for your prior screenshots.

I don't have my Corsair ram installed with XMP but here is an example:  
(I would expect to see a section specifically for XMP.)


http://imgur.com/a/hV60RFv


You could try also settings BGS=diabled and BGS-ALT=enabled to see if that helps.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

So even non XMP 2133MHz getting errors on the same CPU and sane address


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> So even non XMP 2133MHz getting errors on the same CPU and sane address
> 
> View attachment 137998



Humm...3 passes ok 4th pass not good.

Dram Calculator doesn't have option for Hynix D-die option so this is a stab in the dark.

Just to try...

18-20-20-20-42-68  and match your tCWL to your tCL (a even number)

maybe bad sub-timing...some things to try...

tCKE=8 
trdrdscl=6
twrwrscl=6
twrwrsd=8
twrwrdd=8
trdrdsd=6
trdrddd=6


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

Welp got errors on different cpu and different memory address with totally different ram 4x8GB not even XMP


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

What was the cpu temp again?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

Here is where I am getting my current ideas from regarding the sub-timings...
( dram calculator doesn't have option for Hynix D-die option so this is a stab in the dark. )
( this calc screenshot is not accurate but maybe close enough to get an idea of something to try. )


http://imgur.com/a/Jcd1RXb


You could try SOC 1.125v (or 1.05v) but keep in mind in BIOS/UEFI the voltage you enter is not always the voltage you end up with so be very careful as you inch to 1.2v on SOC.

If someone has any Zen2 CPU and this ram kit we might get a good example of something to try if they are kind enough to post their Ryzen Master screenshot of their memory settings.

What was the motherboard again and what BIOS version are you on?  This CPU is so new you might reach out to the motherboard vendor for help.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> What was the cpu temp again?


68c is the max I’ve seen in memtest but 53c running and up to 11 errors now on this other set of ram, far worse



A Computer Guy said:


> Here is where I am getting my current ideas from regarding the sub-timings...
> ( dram calculator doesn't have option for Hynix D-die option so this is a stab in the dark. )
> ( this calc screenshot is not accurate but maybe close enough to get an idea of something to try. )
> 
> ...



Latest bios for the crosshair viii hero WiFi, I cant even remotely get the other set of ram to run without errors at non XMP 2133 stock : auto


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> 68c is the max I’ve seen in memtest but 53c running and up to 11 errors now on this other set of ram, far worse
> 
> 
> 
> Latest bios for the crosshair viii hero WiFi, I cant even remotely get the other set of ram to run without errors at non XMP 2133 stock : auto



I feel like too many variables are changing at once.  If swapping ram kits then be sure to reset all ram settings to auto as different kits may react differently to the stored settings we've been tinkering with.

I'm inclined to say we would need to start over with full AUTO and one ram stick in A2.  Then at 2133 or 2400 re-validate setting one option at a time.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> I feel like too many variables are changing at once.  If swapping ram kits then be sure to reset all ram settings to auto as different kits may react differently to the stored settings we've been tinkering with.
> 
> I'm inclined to say we would need to start over with full AUTO and one ram stick in B2.  Then at 2133 or 2400 re-validate setting one option at a time.


It’s  been reset full auto,this is the first attempt with no changes still


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> It’s  been reset full auto,this is the first attempt with no changes still



Ok so which kit are you working with Crucial or GSkill?  only 1 dimm in slot B2 correct?
Also are you still using that PSU from the screenshot with all the dust in it?


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Ok so which kit are you working with Crucial or GSkill?  only 1 dimm in slot B2 correct?
> Also are you still using that PSU from the screenshot with all the dust in it?


I’m stripped back one stick of the crucial in slot B2, yes still using that but it’s been thoroughly cleaned now


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

That Crucial memory is no good for your configuration. Put the G.Skill back in.

Clear cmos.

Then post your XMP profile.

Take screen shots of all the memory timings including sub timings. 

Then go to Memory SPD tab in bios (advanced?) and take a screen shot of that as well.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> That Crucial memory is no good for your configuration. Put the G.Skill back in.
> 
> Clear cmos.
> 
> ...


Bios


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> I’m stripped back one stick of the crucial in slot B2, yes still using that but it’s been thoroughly cleaned now



I have to sign-off for awhile.  ShripBrime has good suggestion.  

First we need all the info up front to be more methodical.
Second since you're having issues I would approach with validation at JEDEC timings first to see if we have any baseline of stability to work from.   If it doesn't work properly at JEDEC speeds then it probably won't work until that issue is fixed. ( I can't tell if Asus recent bios is AGESA 1.0.0.4 with Patch B or something else, maybe that is needed. )
Third screen shot all settings and compare to see what we can get working properly vs. what is supposed to work from step 1.  
Then plan strategy for changing and testing.

( I was also worried about the PSU,  how old is it? )


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

Yea, we can start at Jedec values. Need to see more than one in the bios, will need a screen shot of the SPD tab from cpu-z also.

This is D-die (Samsung?) memory correct? Let me see if I can find the white papers really quick.

Yea here's white papers for referencing. 



			https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global.semi/file/resource/2017/11/DS_64GB_TSV_DDR4_4Gb_D_die_RegisteredDIMM_Rev13.pdf


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> I have to sign-off for awhile.  ShripBrime has good suggestion.
> 
> First we need all the info up front to be more methodical.
> Second since you're having issues I would approach with validation at JEDEC timings first to see if we have any baseline of stability to work from.   If it doesn't work properly at JEDEC speeds then it probably won't work until that issue is fixed. ( I can't tell if Asus recent bios is AGESA 1.0.0.4 with Patch B or something else, maybe that is needed. )
> ...



Corsair ax1200
Psu is from 2011



ShrimpBrime said:


> Yea, we can start at Jedec values. Need to see more than one in the bios, will need a screen shot of the SPD tab from cpu-z also.
> 
> This is D-die (Samsung?) memory correct? Let me see if I can find the white papers really quick.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh that's Hynix memory. NVM my above post. disregard. thanks.

This is Hynix Dual Rank PDF> https://www.skhynix.com/product/filedata/fileDownload.do?seq=8247


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Oh that's Hynix memory. NVM my above post. disregard. thanks.
> 
> This is Hynix Dual Rank PDF> https://www.skhynix.com/product/filedata/fileDownload.do?seq=8247



With the G.Skill in it consistently has errors only starting at 7641MB and usually CPU 24, but did see once 23.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> Corsair ax1200
> Psu is from 2011
> 
> 
> ...



If JEDEC #6 isn't stable, you'll have to loosen cas to 16 from 15 and try again. All other timings should be similar if not identical. 

You can test up to 1.26v at JEDEC which should keep you in spec for that speed.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> If JEDEC #6 isn't stable, you'll have to loosen cas to 16 from 15 and try again. All other timings should be similar if not identical.
> 
> You can test up to 1.26v at JEDEC which should keep you in spec for that speed.


Based on jedec 6, but 16-16-16 and 1.25v I’ve ran through multiple passes of the targeted CPU 24 and 7600-8000m address range for the typical test that were erroring,  Got error


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> Based on jedec 6, but 16-16-16 and 1.25v I’ve ran through multiple passes of the targeted CPU 24 and 7600-8000m address range for the typical test that were erroring,  Got errorView attachment 138033



Ok now swap the current stick in B2 with the other gskill stick and retest.  Let's see if one stick of the pair may be defective or if we get the same result.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

Well what does the log say?

Go to MemTest86.log. 

And also lemme quote from memtest.



> 3 Troubleshooting Memory Errors Elease be aware that not all errors reported by MemTest86 are due to bad memory. The test implicitly tests the CEUl 1 and 2 caches as well as the motherboard. It is impossible for the test to determine what causes the failure to occur. Howeverl most failures will be due to a problem with memory module. hen it is notl the only opton is to replace parts untl the failure is corrected. Sometmes memory errors show up due to component incompatbility. A memory module may work fne in one system and not in another. This is not uncommon and is a source of confusion. In these situatons the components are not necessarily bad but have mariinal conditons that when combined with other components will cause errors. Ofen the memory works in a diferent system or the vendor insists that it is iood. In these cases the memory is not necessarily bad but is not able to operate reliably at full speed. Sometmes more conservatve memory tminis on the motherboard will correct these errors. In other cases the only opton is to replace the memory with beter qualityl hiiher speed memory. Don't buy cheap memory and eupect it to work reliably. On occasion "block move" test errors will occur even with name brand memory and a quality motherboard. These errors are leiitmate and should be corrected. All valid memory errors should be corrected. It is possible that a partcular error will never show up in normal operaton. Howeverl operatni with mariinal memory is risky and can result in data loss and even disk corrupton. ven if there is no overt indicaton of problems you cannot assume that your system is unafected. Sometmes intermitent errors can cause problems that do not show up for a loni tme. You can be sure that Murphy will iet you if you know about a memory error and iinore it. e are ofen asked about the reliability of errors reported by MemTest86. In the vast majority of cases errors reported by the test are valid. There are some systems that cause MemTest86 to be confused about the size of memory and it will try to test non-euistent memory. This will cause a larie number of consecutve addresses to be reported as bad and ienerally there will be many bits in error. If you have a relatvely small number of failini addresses and only one or two bits in error you can be certain that the errors are valid. Also intermitent errors are without eucepton valid. Frequently memory vendors queston if MemTest86 supports their partcular memory type or a chipset. MemTest86 is desiined to work with all memory types and all chipsets. MemTest86 cannot diainose many types of EC failures. For euample a faulty CEU that causes indows to crash will most likely just cause MemTest86 to crash in the same way.



In short, I'm thinking you are making multiple passes with success and fail on a 4th. Could be coincidence it just happens to throw an error the same time over and over.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Ok now swap the current stick in B2 with the other gskill stick and retest.  Let's see if one stick of the pair may be defective or if we get the same result.



run just one stick only in B2? i did previously swap both sticks at the same time, it was the same results

same memory location, and same CPU reported, it was 7641MB again


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

Try OCCT in windows.





						OCBASE/OCCT : Free, all-in-one stability, stress test, benchmark and monitoring tool for your PC
					

Ocbase is the home of OCCT, the most popular all-in-one stability / stress testing / benchmarking / monitoring tool available for PC




					www.ocbase.com


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> run just one stick only in B2? i did previously swap both sticks at the same time, it was the same results
> 
> same memory location, and same CPU reported, it was 7641MB again



Ok so just to clarify where we are...of the two sticks from the gskill kit,  each one was tested individually in slot B2 and reported the same, or similar error, regarding the CPU # and memory addresses?


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Ok so just to clarify where we are...of the two sticks from the gskill kit,  each one was tested individually in slot B2 and reported the same, or similar error, regarding the CPU # and memory addresses?



previously i only tested one of the sticks in slot B2 and was unable to reproduce the error, but have to restart that testing over again cause i lost track of which stick that was


right now i'm just running both sticks still, i'm just concerned that basically it could be the mobo, a ram stick, or the cpu memory controller


sorry i'm just getting extremely depressed about this... spent an entire week of vacation to do this build, have to return to work, and just can't imagine now facing having to RMA one component at a time to troubleshoot this and possibly months of individual processes between the manufacturers 



RamonGTP@Hardforums said:


> I went through this ordeal on a Ryzen 2700x build when the x470 platfrom still had some teething issues. Long story short, a bad board killed two sets of memory sticks before we figured out what was going on.



See: https://hardforum.com/threads/3950x-overclocking-guide-needed.1989231/page-3#post-1044409708


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> previously i only tested one of the sticks in slot B2 and was unable to reproduce the error, but have to restart that testing over again cause i lost track of which stick that was
> 
> 
> right now i'm just running both sticks still, i'm just concerned that basically it could be the mobo, a ram stick, or the cpu memory controller
> ...



Ah don't be depressed. A single error from memtest after several passes doesn't really mean much to me while it happens the same over and over. I'd like to think if there was a real issue, it would have occured during the first pass.

Again. Try OCCT in windows. It's pretty heavy. WIll give you a nice visual display of what's going on, log report in the way of a graph and so forth. https://www.ocbase.com/

I test my memory configurations with this. I don't use Memtest86 quite too much any more. I remember when it was built into the bios.... I always got errors from memtest lol. Stupid overclocker I am though....


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> previously i only tested one of the sticks in slot B2 and was unable to reproduce the error, but have to restart that testing over again cause i lost track of which stick that was
> 
> 
> right now i'm just running both sticks still, i'm just concerned that basically it could be the mobo, a ram stick, or the cpu memory controller
> ...



Yea a feel your pain.  I'm just trying to help you quickly determine what is working and what is not.  If one stick works but not the other then it's a clear path to investigate how far the working stick will go and you might be able to make a case for RMA on the ram kit and validate if the CPU and mobo seem to be ok at the same time.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Ah don't be depressed. A single error from memtest after several passes doesn't really mean much to me while it happens the same over and over. I'd like to think if there was a real issue, it would have occured during the first pass.
> 
> Again. Try OCCT in windows. It's pretty heavy. WIll give you a nice visual display of what's going on, log report in the way of a graph and so forth. https://www.ocbase.com/
> 
> I test my memory configurations with this. I don't use Memtest86 quite too much any more. I remember when it was built into the bios.... I always got errors from memtest lol. Stupid overclocker I am though....



but the error is reproducible, it's the same memory address starting always: 7461MB and usually CPU 24, one time i did see CPU 23


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Yea a feel your pain.  I'm just trying to help you quickly determine what is working and what is not.  If one stick works but not the other then it's a clear path to investigate how far the working stick will go and you might be able to make a case for RMA on the ram kit and validate if the CPU and mobo seem to be ok at the same time.



ShrimpBrime's suggestion I think is a good idea too.  Every time I have a go at this I'm always finding something new and people with new info and approaches.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> but the error is reproducible, it's the same memory address starting always: 7461MB and usually CPU 24, one time i did see CPU 23



Yea I know. Gotta read a little bit. Just because you get an error, doesn't mean it's actually the memory itself. I quoted what you need to read to understand that.

Gotta try more than one stress test. You could get an error from memtest and never from anything else. 

There's more to testing memory than just memtest86. OCCT has bee around a long time. You can choose AVX AVX2 and no AVX instructions for testing.
You can set a thermal limit for the program to shut down if gets to hot.

I tested my 3200mhz memroy at CL 14-14-14 on a Zen+ 2700x and it passes. I'd be willing to bet that Memtest would find an error for me though


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> but the error is reproducible, it's the same memory address starting always: 7461MB and usually CPU 24, one time i did see CPU 23



What is not clear to me is if it is happening with both sticks when tested individually.   I lost track.  Does one stick have the issue or both when tested individually?  That is the question.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> What is not clear to me is if it is happening with both sticks when tested individually.   I lost track.  Does one stick have the issue or both when tested individually?  That is the question.



He tested both sticks, but swapped the slots. The memory error happens in the same exact address, so it's not defined to one stick if I gathered it all correctly.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> He tested both sticks, but swapped the slots. The memory error happens in the same exact address, so it's not defined to one stick if I gathered it all correctly.



Yea that is what I am confused about.    I'm just trying to determine if in the same slot B2 - both ram sticks behave the same or not?

He reported "issues with chrome and black screens temporarily" so it makes me think the problem is real and maybe can't be ignored per memtest86 (realizing that software is not perfect either and only one stone in a series of stepping stones for testing stability)


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Yea that is what I am confused about.    I'm just trying to determine if in the same slot B2 - both ram sticks behave the same or not?
> 
> He reported "issues with chrome and black screens temporarily" so it makes me think the problem is real and maybe can't be ignored per memtest86 (realizing that software is not perfect either and only one stone in a series of stepping stones for testing stability)



Generally a black screen is far from a memory error. "issues" with chrome. Who doesn't have those lol. (undefined issue?>)

You might have been onto something about the PSU right from the get go.

Luckily, OCCT has a PSU test . It'll put such a strain on his rig.... oh man I don't even like using it myself.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m doing the memtest against a single stick in slot A2, could take a few hours to test both.   Just going with straight XMP .   Default occt test ran successfully for over 15 minutes.  The issues with chrome and black screen was while running prime95 blend test.

To clarify I previously tried both sticks swapped positions from a2 to b2 but at the same time and the error is at the same address


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> I’m doing the memtest against a single stick in slot A2, could take a few hours to test both.   Just going with straight XMP .   Default occt test ran successfully for over 15 minutes.  The issues with chrome and black screen was while running prime95 blend test.
> 
> To clarify I previously tried both sticks swapped positions from a2 to b2 but at the same time and the error is at the same address



Typically a bad memory error results in a blue screen. 

A black screen.... Give this more definition. Was it a shut down? Just hung for a moment? How did that balck screen occur from start to end. Did the black screen go away and the system was still usable? Hung on black screen and you had to reset the PC?


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Typically a bad memory error results in a blue screen.
> 
> A black screen.... Give this more definition. Was it a shut down? Just hung for a moment? How did that balck screen occur from start to end. Did the black screen go away and the system was still usable? Hung on black screen and you had to reset the PC?


the chrome window went black for a moment, I’m thinking related to running out of memory because prime95 was using as much as possible during the blend testing


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> the chrome window went black for a moment, I’m thinking related to running out of memory because prime95 was using as much as possible during the blend testing



Oh just a flicker. Yea, that's the system on a heavy load. Pretty normal. 

Yea, I think you'll be ok. 

Next step, testing timings at 16-16-16!


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Oh just a flicker. Yea, that's the system on a heavy load. Pretty normal.
> 
> Yea, I think you'll be ok.
> 
> Next step, testing timings at 16-16-16!



16-16-16?  That’s tighter than XMP 16-19-19

i tried and failed jedec 6 at 16-20-20 and 1.25v with both sticks, remember?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> I’m doing the memtest against a single stick in slot A2, could take a few hours to test both.   Just going with straight XMP .   Default occt test ran successfully for over 15 minutes.  The issues with chrome and black screen was while running prime95 blend test.
> 
> To clarify I previously tried both sticks swapped positions from a2 to b2 but at the same time and the error is at the same address



LOL I did the same thing when I built my Ryzen last year.  I figured if I could run prime95,  browse the web,  and watch netflix video for an hour it was likely ok.  I didn't have the black screen problem though but when I did ACE Combat 7 it did me in and I had to go back to the table and readjust my ram timings.  It just goes to show that testing different workloads is important to determining how stable the ram is which is why OC'ing your ram can be risky business.

The reason I stress B2 - sorry I meant to say A2 (it's been a long day) - is because it's the first slot in the primary channel and it likely to behave the best when testing as far as I am aware.  Some boards don't like it when you don't populate the first channel before the second.   So by populating the A2 the rationale is it will give you the most consistent results when testing different ram sticks individually.  In any case determining if you have the same, or different behavior, with a single stick at a time will make it easier to decide what to do next once you know for sure what the behavior is in that slot.   

We don't know for sure if memtest86 is saying if your ram is bad,  it is possible but not certain,  it may be incompatible,  but for starters lets take it with a grain of salt that it's it somewhere to start.  You do have another ram kit so technically you have a basis for trying to eliminate some possibilities to get closer to an answer.  The next test may be to take your other set of ram and test one stick in the same slot as you did with the gskill.  The outcome from that may point you in the direction you simply need a different ram kit... maybe it's bad maybe it's not but regardless you just need something that works.

If the other ram module (testing in the same slot) gives you the same results then maybe it's the CPU, or the board, or even the testing software.  Again maybe not bad, but maybe just incompatible in some way, but then you have some options how to choose to proceed.   Most people don't have enough hardware on hand to work though all the possibilities for certain.

My concern regarding the PSU is I had received some input many years ago that some dust can have conductive qualities.  You certainly had a PSU packed with a lot and perhaps you're getting some bad power delivery because of it but I certainly don't know for sure.

It's your choice how to proceed.   Just do what you can to solve your issue.  I can't say I'm any expert at ram diagnosis.



A Computer Guy said:


> LOL I did the same thing when I built my Ryzen last year.  I figured if I could run prime95,  browse the web,  and watch netflix video for an hour it was likely ok.  I didn't have the black screen problem though but when I did ACE Combat 7 it did me in and I had to go back to the table and readjust my ram timings.  It just goes to show that testing different workloads is important to determining how stable the ram is which is why OC'ing your ram can be risky business.
> 
> The reason I stress B2 - sorry I meant to say A2 (it's been a long day) - is because it's the first slot in the primary channel and it likely to behave the best when testing as far as I am aware.  Some boards don't like it when you don't populate the first channel before the second.   So by populating the A2 the rationale is it will give you the most consistent results when testing different ram sticks individually.  In any case determining if you have the same, or different behavior, with a single stick at a time will make it easier to decide what to do next once you know for sure what the behavior is in that slot.
> 
> ...



I've got to pack it in for the night,  later and good luck for now.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> 16-16-16?  That’s tighter than XMP 16-19-19
> 
> i tried and failed jedec 6 at 16-20-20 and 1.25v with both sticks, remember?



Was kind of kidding there.... BUT--->

1.)  P95 throw errors? no?
2.) OCCT throw errors? no?
3.) Blue Screen any? no?
4.) Memtest 1 error 4th pass? so?

I think the top three would define you to have a stable running system.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 30, 2019)

Man what  bummer having to go through all that....... I would probably try a couple different kits of ram on the qvl. Order from amazon that way you can return them easily if you have the same issues. My second step would be trying a different motherboard if you can return yours for a replacement still. I would do the CPU last considering it'll probably be ages before newegg gets more stock to replace yours with... They would likely just give you store credit anyway.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

One of the sticks individually gave an error, but i haven't been able to reproduce it yet after many retries:


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> One of the sticks individually gave an error, but i haven't been able to reproduce it yet after many retries:
> 
> View attachment 138064



So do I understand correctly that in your tests on A2 one ram stick throws the error but the other does not?


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> So do I understand correctly that in your tests on A2 one ram stick throws the error but the other does not?


Yes, but trying to reproduce


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok interesting.    So at this point you have some options depending on your level of concern and dedication to troubleshooting.

You can choose to ignore the error and use the ram.
  - maybe this comes back to bite you later *if* the problem was real

You can replace the ram kit.
  - a pretty easy solution

You could continue some diagnostics.
  - takes more of your time but we might learn if something else is wrong that might come in handy if you want to try to make a case for RMA or warranty claim.

A thought that occurred to me is maybe you have a problem with a core.  It would really suck if you paid for 16 cores but only got 15.5 but manufacturing defects do happen.  Maybe it's broken or maybe it's "weak".  If it were possible to rule out or confirm a problematic core it might help.  Since we have a consistent idea that one of the ram sticks is certainly problematic we can change the conditions of the test to try to learn if maybe core #12 (cpu #24) exhibits an issue by first eliminating from the test then later isolating it for a test if possible.    

I had an idea of turning off core #12 (since the the problem was fairly consistent stopping on CPU23/24) to see if the misbehaving ram stick passes or continues to have an error.  By turning off core #12 the core #13 should take it's place in the test and we have no indication that core #13 is reporting an issue in memtest86.  
- So first starting with the good ram stick turn off core #12 and retest to establish a baseline.  (we expect this to pass)   
- Next put in the suspect ram stick and re-run the test with core #12 off.  

Conversely from the test above by repeating the procedure with as many cores turned off as possible except core #12 we might learn something about the consistency of core #12 with respect to the good and suspect ram module.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 30, 2019)

Yea, time to move on.
Glad you got the memory issue sorted out.

Keep up the good work Erek. Memory can be frustrating sometimes, but I think you have a good grasp on the situation.

Sometimes the cpu IMC can make memtest throw errors and is not a direct indication of a bad memory stick.

Put your system back together and enjoy some gaming for a change. 
Some of the best testing is done just by sheer use. Some benchmarking and gaming is pretty stressful and if you encounter a memory issue, youll find it just through use.

I like your Cinebench scores by the way. Keep up the good work!!!
Jon


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Ok interesting.    So at this point you have some options depending on your level of concern and dedication to troubleshooting.
> 
> You can choose to ignore the error and use the ram.
> - maybe this comes back to bite you later *if* the problem was real
> ...





A Computer Guy said:


> Ok interesting.    So at this point you have some options depending on your level of concern and dedication to troubleshooting.
> 
> You can choose to ignore the error and use the ram.
> - maybe this comes back to bite you later *if* the problem was real
> ...



Using both sticks of ram slots B2, and A2 @ XMP Profile 3600 MHz 

had to use Ryzen Master to disable core 12, but due to symmetry had to disable more, so C4, C8, C12, and C16 are also disabled





saw the error at the same memory address as before 7641MB, but now on CPU 3:


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> Using both sticks of ram slots B2, and A2 @ XMP Profile 3600 MHz
> 
> had to use Ryzen Master to disable core 12, but due to symmetry had to disable more, so C4, C8, C12, and C16 are also disabled
> 
> saw the error at the same memory address as before 7641MB, but now on CPU 3:



I didn't realize about the symmetry thing when disabling cores?  I did a quick test this morning and had to force update Ryzen Master I think because I'm on newer beta bios I had lost core control.  I did a different approach essentially by disabling an CCX instead.  I would have expected at worst case disabling #9, #10, #11, and #12 all in the same CCX.  Did not anticipate you would cross CCX's but it's interesting to see the problem has shifted.

It's difficult to make a conclusion about the core #12 for me anyway because the condition of the test needed A2 and only 1 ram stick.  I suppose you can say from your test it's unlikely the core is the issue. 

What do you want to do now?


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> I didn't realize about the symmetry thing when disabling cores?  I did a quick test this morning and had to force update Ryzen Master I think because I'm on newer beta bios I had lost core control.  I did a different approach essentially by disabling an CCX instead.  I would have expected at worst case disabling #9, #10, #11, and #12 all in the same CCX.  Did not anticipate you would cross CCX's but it's interesting to see the problem has shifted.
> 
> It's difficult to make a conclusion about the core #12 for me anyway because the condition of the test needed A2 and only 1 ram stick.  I suppose you can say it's unlikely the core is the issue.
> 
> What do you want to do now?



Could it be the imc?  Just seems I’ll be forced to rma cpu, ram and mobo still 

Just got an error on cpu 23 same memory address (7641MB) after enabling all cores again


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> Could it be the imc?  Just seems I’ll be forced to rma cpu, ram and mobo still
> 
> Just got an error on cpu 23 same memory address (7641MB) after enabling all cores again



From my point of view it's difficult to make a firm conclusion.  I was trying to help you systematically eliminate possibilities.  So if we accept the cores not the issue from the core shifting we observed, it could be IMC but we can't separate that from the CPU physically and test it.  I'd say at DDR4-3600 sure it could very well be the the IMC cause Zen2 CPU's are spec'd for DDR4-3200 and 3600 is an OC.  There will be variances as to what each CPU can do and with what combination of parts.  This is why I was wanting to test with JEDEC speeds to help eliminate variables as it's the minimum standard that is supposed to work no matter what.

A way to target the IMC for testing would be indirectly by exchanging ram sticks with a consistent test.  This is why I am trying to focus only 1 JEDEC speed, on the primary slot A2, and only 1 stick at a time.  Change too many variables at once and it becomes too complicated to troubleshoot let alone draw any good conclusions about what part if any is the problem.  

To make life simple I'd get my hands on another ram kit first and try that before RMA.

While you wait just try to enjoy your PC until the new ram arrives for you to test.

Could the memtest86 result be a false positive,  sure?  Personally I wouldn't settle for it but that's just me cause when something goes wrong you're going to constantly question it and by that time maybe RMA window has closed.

It might be worth the effort to contact GSkill, Asus, and Passmark and ask them if they are aware of any issue regarding testing ram with 3950x, they may simply come back with some information regarding the matter.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> From my point of view it's difficult to make a firm conclusion.  I was trying to help you systematically eliminate possibilities.  So if we accept the cores not the issue from the core shifting we observed, it could be IMC but we can't separate that from the CPU physically and test it.  I'd say at DDR4-3600 sure it could very well be the the IMC cause Zen2 CPU's are spec'd for DDR4-3200 and 3600 is an OC.  There will be variances as to what each CPU can do and with what combination of parts.  This is why I was wanting to test with JEDEC speeds to help eliminate variables as it's the minimum standard that is supposed to work no matter what.
> 
> A way to target the IMC for testing would be indirectly by exchanging ram sticks with a consistent test.  This is why I am trying to focus only 1 JEDEC speed, on the primary slot A1, and only 1 stick at a time.  Change too many variables at once and it becomes too complicated to troubleshoot let alone draw any good conclusions about what part if any is the problem.
> 
> ...



I did test at stock 2133 a few times and still had those issues even with additional voltage to soc 1.1v and dram 1.25v


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> I did test at stock 2133 a few times and still had those issues even with additional voltage to soc 1.1v and dram 1.25v



And is that still consistent with 1 stick good 1 stick bad?


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> And is that still consistent with 1 stick good 1 stick bad?



So far only saw the one stick give an error one time individually and was unable to reproduce


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

erek said:


> So far only saw the one stick give an error one time individually and was unable to reproduce



Was that at 2133 or 3600?  Sorry if I missed that detail.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Was that at 2133 or 3600?  Sorry if I missed that detail.



I can't remember at this point, but it took many tries to produce the error, and then not again since but still same CPU 24


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

Well ok you'll just have to make a judgement call on what you want to do then.  Many would just try another ram kit at any hint of a ram problem.  

You did have another kit if I recall?  You may be able to use that to determine if your CPU and board are just fine assuming you know that ram was good to begin with.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Well ok you'll just have to make a judgement call on what you want to do then.  Many would just try another ram kit at any hint of a ram problem.
> 
> You did have another kit if I recall?  You may be able to use that to determine if your CPU and board are just fine assuming you know that ram was good to begin with.



i tried today to just use 2 sticks of that Crucial ram in slot A2 and B2, and the results were disastrous, many errors, but a single stick seems fine in slot A2


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

What's the spec on that Crucial ram?


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> What's the spec on that Crucial ram?



2400 MHz 16-16-16-39 1.2V

i even tried at 2133 MHz and it gave a lot of errors with the two sticks in A2 and B2, all different memory locations and CPUs up to 44 errors before i exited


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

Well that might not be bad just a configuration issue.  LOL did I just say that.  Well that seems like a low end kit in a high in board so a bit of a mismatch with hardware I suppose.

Have you searched in Asus forums for users with similar issues?

At this point you have some options and feedback from several people.   Not sure what I can do for you other than to suggest swapping stuff around if you have other spare parts or maybe some more testing scenarios.  I could try to help you get the Crucial to work in dual channel but I'm not sure it's worth the effort especially if you're going to try with a newer kit anyway which might just work.   Maybe you can borrow a friends ram kit for a day.  Anything DDR4-3200 may just work.

I saw the post from hardforum and Forge did have an interesting comment.  As bad as it sounds RMA everything and let them figure out what is wrong is an interesting approach.  If it's good they'll send it back and you can figure out what to do with it from there.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Well that might not be bad just a configuration issue.  LOL did I just say that.  Well that seems like a low end kit in a high in board so a bit of a mismatch with hardware I suppose.
> 
> Have you searched in Asus forums for users with similar issues?
> 
> ...



This is also on the QVL for my mobo and available to pickup right now:  https://www.bestbuy.com/site/corsai...-desktop-memory-black/5822470.p?skuId=5822470

it's only 2x8GB kit so won't give the same memory address if it errors

should i test and return it?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

CMK16GX4M2A2400C16 (forgot the version 5.xx, skhynix) yea I have that kit, in fact I have two.   I had zero problems with it and it OC's to DDR4-3200 on 2 sticks just fine.  That should work with Ryzen although I only tested it on my  Zen+ 2600 not my Zen2 3800x. 

The RGB Pro 32GB kit CMW32GX4M2C3200C16 (ver 4.32) that is also sold at Best Buy also works too (after some tweaks to tRC) and I have ram timings up on Corsair forums to help people with that model.  That one I did test with my Zen2 3800x.

As long as you can return it I'd go for it and  use it for testing.   My first LPX kit had a dead stick but I was able to return it no problem.

Gotta sign-off for awhile.  good luck.


----------



## erek (Nov 30, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> CMK16GX4M2A2400C16 (forgot the version 5.xx, skhynix) yea I have that kit, in fact I have two.   I had zero problems with it and it OC's to DDR4-3200 on 2 sticks just fine.  That should work with Ryzen although I only tested it on my  Zen+ 2600 not my Zen2 3800x.
> 
> The RGB Pro 32GB kit CMW32GX4M2C3200C16 (ver 4.32) that is also sold at Best Buy also works too (after some tweaks to tRC) and I have ram timings up on Corsair forums to help people with that model.  That one I did test with my Zen2 3800x.
> 
> ...



bought the kit, was only $57, going to test it, but also started a thread on the official PassMark MemTest86 site






						RAM, CPU, or Motherboard Issue? -  		 		PassMark Support Forums
					

I just put together an AMD Ryzen 9 3950X build with 2x16GB G.Skill DDR4 3600MHz 16-19-19-39 modules on an Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Hero (Wi-Fi).  MemTest86 is consistently giving errors at the same starting Memory Address of 7641MB and usually CPU 24, but sometimes CPU 23.  This is even at...



					www.passmark.com
				




—-
Corsair 2133 passed, now testing XMP profile


----------



## A Computer Guy (Dec 1, 2019)

erek said:


> bought the kit, was only $57, going to test it, but also started a thread on the official PassMark MemTest86 site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If everything works out ok and you want to try OC this ram to DDR4-3200 here is a copy of my notes for this ram kit.
Personally if it works might as well keep it as gains over 3200 can be marginal over cost.

CMK16GX4M2A2400C16  (ver5.30) DDR4-3200  (OC profile with Ryzen 5 2600 on x470)
tCL = 18
tRCD = 18
tRP = 18
tRAS = 36
tRC = 58
tRRDS = 6
tRRDL = 9
tFAW = 36
tWTRS = 4
tWTRL = 12
tWR = 12
tRDRDSCL = 6
tWRWRSCL = 6
tRFC = 560 to 580
tRFC2 = 416
tRFC4 = 256
tCWL = 18
tRTP = 10
tRDWR = 6
tWRRD = 3
tWRWRSC = 1
tWRWRSD = 7
tWRWRDD = 7
tRDRDSC = 1
tRDRDSD = 5
tRDRDDD = 5
tCKE = 8

DRAM Voltage = 1.35v
SOC Voltage between 1.018v and 1.1v
Gear Down Mode	= enabled
Power Down Mode = disabled
BGS	= disabled
BGS Alt = enabled
(try AUTO first) procODT = 53ohms or 60ohms
(try AUTO first) RTT_NOM = RZQ/7(34)
(try AUTO first) RTT_WR    = RZQ/3(80)
(try AUTO first) RTT_PARK = RZQ/1(240)
(try AUTO first) CAD_BUS ClkDrv = 24 ohm
(try AUTO first) CAD_BUS AddrCmdDrv = 24 ohm
(try AUTO first) CAD_BUS CsOdtDrv = 24 ohm
(try AUTO first) CAD_BUS CkeDrv = 24 ohm

Note for Corsair the version number next to the model number is very important,  if your version is different then what is specified here do not apply these settings as they probably will not work.


----------



## erek (Dec 1, 2019)

The Corsair memory passed even at XMP, so i'm pretty glad for that.   Hopefully can get back to 3600 MHz 2x16GB G.Skill kit after RMA.   Thank you everyone for the support and help so far


----------



## A Computer Guy (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey that's great news and an awesome build, have fun!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

Super happy to hear that.... I've had to swap out identical kits a couple times on 1000/2000/3000 so I'm sure the new ram will work just fine.

I've never used 16GB dual rank dimms though so i'm not sure how they behave I would imagine they're more complicated to make and maybe that would lead to a higher rate of rma's with them.


----------



## erek (Dec 1, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Super happy to hear that.... I've had to swap out identical kits a couple times on 1000/2000/3000 so I'm sure the new ram will work just fine.



for $57, pretty decent price for 16GB of ram even though it's only rated for 3000 MHz, i can at least play some games and watch some YouTube, etc

with just a single stick of 8GB i was hitting 50% of that just loading up chrome and steam

so thankful to have just a stable temporary setup for now, but is 1800 MHz Infinity Fabric the ideal target?  

1800 MHz FCLK and 3600 MHz DDR4, is that the sweet spot?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Dec 1, 2019)

erek said:


> for $57, pretty decent price for 16GB of ram even though it's only rated for 3000 MHz, i can at least play some games and watch some YouTube, etc
> 
> with just a single stick of 8GB i was hitting 50% of that just loading up chrome and steam
> 
> ...



Yes,  

also...1900 MHz FCLK and 3800 MHz DDR4 is better but not all CPU's can do that.  buildzoid has a nice video on the topic.

At DDR4-3000  you can still decouple FCLK and ramp it up to 1800MHz for a bit of a boost when stuck at lower DRAM frequencies.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

erek said:


> for $57, pretty decent price for 16GB of ram even though it's only rated for 3000 MHz, i can at least play some games and watch some YouTube, etc
> 
> with just a single stick of 8GB i was hitting 50% of that just loading up chrome and steam
> 
> ...




For gaming specifically there isn't a difference at 1440P going from 3200 14-14-14-28 to 3800 16-16-16-32 in any game I've tested you'd need to drop to 720p with your 2080 ti to get gains..... Higher latency ram i cannot speak for but the looser your timings the more a higher FCLK will help you I would imagine.

You seem to game at 60hz not sure what else you do but even the 3000 corsair kit you have will be more than enough for that.


----------



## erek (Dec 1, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> For gaming specifically there isn't a difference at 1440P going from 3200 14-14-14-28 to 3800 16-16-16-32 in any game I've tested you'd need to drop to 720p with your 2080 ti to get gains..... Higher latency ram i cannot speak for but the looser your timings the more a higher FCLK will help you I would imagine.
> 
> You seem to game at 60hz not sure what else you do but even the 3000 corsair kit you have will be more than enough for that.



FreeSync 1 Monitor also,

see before with my X99 build i didn't buy higher end performance ram and honestly didn't even use XMP, so i was literally running 2133 MHz, so with this build i went out of my way to buy higher end memory with good timings

interesting thing is even at 2133 MHz I was pretty much a happy camper and none the wiser... didn't even know what XMP was to be honest, if i'm being honest...  i'm not really into overclocking so i left those settings alone until now


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

erek said:


> FreeSync 1 Monitor also,
> 
> see before with my X99 build i didn't buy higher end performance ram and honestly didn't even use XMP, so i was literally running 2133 MHz, so with this build i went out of my way to buy higher end memory with good timings
> 
> interesting thing is even at 2133 MHz I was pretty much a happy camper and none the wiser... didn't even know what XMP was to be honest, if i'm being honest...  i'm not really into overclocking so i left those settings alone until now




Well you bought the 16 core...

a nearly $400 mobo..

Have a 2080 ti...

pairing it with budget ram seems kinda like a disservice lol. 

I would still get back to 3600 16-19-19-39 at a min.


----------



## erek (Dec 1, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Well you bought the 16 core...
> 
> a nearly $400 mobo..
> 
> ...



Hoping, is 1800 MHz IF considered an OverClock and that potentially some 3950Xs might not be able to achieve it?

if i can't get the G.Skill kits to work, it seems i'm going to look toward Corsair


----------



## A Computer Guy (Dec 1, 2019)

erek said:


> Hoping, is 1800 MHz IF considered an OverClock and that potentially some 3950Xs might not be able to achieve it?
> 
> if i can't get the G.Skill kits to work, it seems i'm going to look toward Corsair



I don't have the buildzoid video link on hand but I don't think I've ever seen any considerations with IF speed and the word overclock.    Overclock is more associated with with DRAM frequency and CPU frequency.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

erek said:


> Hoping, is 1800 MHz IF considered an OverClock and that potentially some 3950Xs might not be able to achieve it?
> 
> if i can't get the G.Skill kits to work, it seems i'm going to look toward Corsair











Also you need to OC that 2080 ti.... you should be able to get within 500 points of my 16000 Graphics score.....


----------



## A Computer Guy (Dec 1, 2019)

buildzoid infinity fabric

part 1








part 2


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 1, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> For gaming specifically there isn't a difference at 1440P going from 3200 14-14-14-28 to 3800 16-16-16-32 in any game I've tested you'd need to drop to 720p with your 2080 ti to get gains..... Higher latency ram i cannot speak for but the looser your timings the more a higher FCLK will help you I would imagine.
> 
> You seem to game at 60hz not sure what else you do but even the 3000 corsair kit you have will be more than enough for that.


As discussed at length in a different thread, it depends on the game. Some games love fast memory/low latency whereas most games don't seem to care too much.
In all fairness, the difference at 1080p is something like 15-20fps in worst case/extreme ends of the scale scenarios and if the OP has a 2080 Ti, he's not going to suffer...

Have a look see here.








						Ryzen 3000 Memory Benchmark & Best RAM for Ryzen (fClock, uClock, & mClock)
					

Memory speed on Ryzen has always been a hot subject, with AMD’s 1000 and 2000 series CPUs responding favorably to fast memory while at the same time having difficulty getting past 3200MHz in Gen1. The new Ryzen 3000 chips officially support memory speeds up to 3200MHz and can reliably run kits...




					www.gamersnexus.net
				






erek said:


> Hoping, is 1800 MHz IF considered an OverClock and that potentially some 3950Xs might not be able to achieve it?
> 
> if i can't get the G.Skill kits to work, it seems i'm going to look toward Corsair


I would not go with Corsair, as a lot of people, myself partially included, have had big issues with their RAM paired with Ryzen CPUs.
It might be fine if it's a current revision memory kit, but if you buy online, you don't know what you're getting.
Safe bet would be Hynix CJR modules, like the Patriot Viper Steel modules I have or something from Kingston.
Why aren't you RMAing the kit you have?


----------



## erek (Dec 1, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> As discussed at length in a different thread, it depends on the game. Some games love fast memory/low latency whereas most games don't seem to care too much.
> In all fairness, the difference at 1080p is something like 15-20fps in worst case/extreme ends of the scale scenarios and if the OP has a 2080 Ti, he's not going to suffer...
> 
> Have a look see here.
> ...



RMA process is started, submitted request earlier today, waiting for their response now


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> As discussed at length in a different thread, it depends on the game. Some games love fast memory/low latency whereas most games don't seem to care too much.
> In all fairness, the difference at 1080p is something like 15-20fps in worst case/extreme ends of the scale scenarios and if the OP has a 2080 Ti, he's not going to suffer...
> 
> Have a look see here.
> ...




The testing was done at 1080p and they only tweaked 3800mhz ram same issue with hardware unboxed ram comparison they should be tweaking each speed to its lowest latency to get a good picture. Also the OP games at 4k meaning he will get zero benefit even coming from 2400mhz.  The kit they used for 3800 is significantly better as far as timing vs what the majority of people have on this forum even slightly better than what mine can achieve with 4 dimms.

I loose nearly 30fps just doing XMP 3200 vs 3200 manually timings for example in some games... BfV/Gears 5

I wish someone who does this professionally would do a real comparison with the Same Bdie stick and tweak everything from 2400-3800 with the lowest timings at each speed to compare. I'm guessing the reason they don't is even if you bought 10 different kits of Bdie some could end up significantly worse than others... I suspect one of my bdie kits is slightly worse for example or it could be the 4 dimms hard to say.



https://www.techspot.com/review/1891-ryzen-memory-performance-scaling/

This is still the best one I've Read it shows a 3000 manual tuned kit beating a 3800 XMP kit.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 1, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The testing was done at 1080p and they only tweaked 3800mhz ram same issue with hardware unboxed ram comparison they should be tweaking each speed to its lowest latency to get a good picture. Also the OP games at 4k meaning he will get zero benefit even coming from 2400mhz.  The kit they used for 3800 is significantly better as far as timing vs what the majority of people have on this forum even slightly better than what mine can achieve with 4 dimms.
> 
> I loose nearly 30fps just doing XMP 3200 vs 3200 manually timings for example in some games... BfV/Gears 5
> 
> ...


Not saying it was a perfect test, but it's at least an indication of what people can expect...
Other tests like this only use limited sets of RAM or limited synthetic benchmarks.

Even the test you link to is far from complete, as they don't give enough details, like the DRAM chips used and they only provide details of the manual settings...
Admittedly this is a PITA thing to test, but if you're going to do it, at least document all the settings properly.
All the test are at 1080p again so...

Too many variables and obviously a lot of the module makers have minor revisions that often aren't even public...
XMP is once again for Intel and it seems that on AMD systems, it's possible to get superior results setting things up manually.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not saying it was a perfect test, but it's at least an indication of what people can expect...
> Other tests like this only use limited sets of RAM or limited synthetic benchmarks.
> 
> Even the test you link to is far from complete, as they don't give enough details, like the DRAM chips used and they only provide details of the manual settings...
> ...



I agree the only reason the article is even remotely useful is it shows manually tuned 3000 vs just setting the XMP profile in bios and how bad it really is.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

erek said:


> FreeSync 1 Monitor also,
> 
> see before with my X99 build i didn't buy higher end performance ram and honestly didn't even use XMP, so i was literally running 2133 MHz, so with this build i went out of my way to buy higher end memory with good timings
> 
> interesting thing is even at 2133 MHz I was pretty much a happy camper and none the wiser... didn't even know what XMP was to be honest, if i'm being honest...  i'm not really into overclocking so i left those settings alone until now



As a relatively newcomer to Ryzen and ram overclocking myself (1yr) here are some thoughts based on my experiences over the year and what you have shared with us...

 - If your not really into OC then when you get your replacement kit retry XMP, test it for stability using varying means (as you now have a grasp on it), and if no issues simply enjoy using your PC.  
 - If your not having any performance issues with your games, and your not really into chasing performance numbers, then simply enjoy using your PC - it's beefy - enjoy the beef.  
 - Beware of BIOS/UEFI updates as they can potentially bork your memory OC (this includes with XMP too)  My advice here is if you do BIOS/UEFI update (reflash) for some reason then retest ram and for stability.  I'm willing to bet AMD might push out at least one more AGESA update after 3950x settles a bit now that it is out in the wild and vendors begin to deal with compatibility and performance issues.

Genral Ryzen Tips

 - Do not install with Windows 10 version 17.xx it may be unstable as hell even if you manage to get it to update.  Instead use the newest Windows 10 USB stick image installation.  Minimally version 18.09.
 - Ryzen CPU all-core OC is generally not worth it.   (there will be differences of public opinion on this for sure)  
 - Ryzen CPU CCX overclocking however is an interesting subject with the potential to run fewer cores at higher clocks while others run a lower clocks.   If your a gamer and you need a bit higher frequency but not so many cores this may be an interesting subject for you.
 - It's a good idea retest your memory OC if you do OC your CPU.  The stability of CPU OC may effect the stability of the RAM OC.
 - PBO is kind of useless don't bother with it. 
 - Update Windows to more recent version 19.xx so it works better with your CPU.  One of these days MS will figure out how to optimize for the CPU properly.
 - Update chipset drivers and keep an eye out for chipset driver updates that may improve your CPU usage.
 - Window Power plan.  There are two for Ryzen (balanced and high performance) when you install the chipset drivers.  I believe there is also one out there for installation separately by the guy that brought us Dram Calculator for Ryzen that may be more optimized.  Haven't had a chance to try it yet.
 - Programs like iCue and Steam (probably some others too) have some not-so-optimal behavior that may stop your CPU cores from boosting to their peak values.  You can force them to run on specific cores with software, simple OS commands, or even via task manager, so they won't interfere with the cores you want to use for gaming.
 - Prior to the AGESA ABBA update I found turning off the preferred cores option in bios had improved clock boosting on all cores.  This situation may have changed now AGESA 1.0.0.4 patch B is being rolled out to vendors.  Also I don't have much corroboration or feedback on the effect of turning off preferred cores but you can observe the effect in HWiNFO64 and make the determination yourself if it looks like turning off this option improves your boosting frequencies for all your cores overall.  Cinebench R15 and R20 may also show improved scores as it did in my case.


----------



## erek (Dec 2, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> As a relatively newcomer to Ryzen and ram overclocking myself (1yr) here are some thoughts based on my experiences over the year and what you have shared with us...
> 
> - If your not really into OC then when you get your replacement kit retry XMP, test it for stability using varying means (as you now have a grasp on it), and if no issues simply enjoy using your PC.
> - If your not having any performance issues with your games, and your not really into chasing performance numbers, then simply enjoy using your PC - it's beefy - enjoy the beef.
> ...



I'm using Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.18363.476]


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 2, 2019)

erek said:


> I'm using Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.18363.476]
> 
> 
> View attachment 138280


That's 19.09...


----------



## erek (Dec 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's 19.09...


Should be acceptable then if I’m interpreting correctly or am I mistaken?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 2, 2019)

erek said:


> Should be acceptable then if I’m interpreting correctly or am I mistaken?


Very much so and no, you're not mistaken, as it's the very latest version.


----------



## erek (Dec 2, 2019)

ust uncovered a horribly buggy Sonic 3 Audio suite taking up crazy amounts of ram:


[5:54 PM]
erek:
https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....198/2731EFEFE5D0DC41F1B5258FAC52B65FDD1DE836/
    Windows successfully diagnosed a low virtual memory condition. The following programs consumed the most virtual memory: NahimicService.exe (7056) consumed 11528499200 bytes, chrome.exe (10992) consumed 1243463680 bytes, and steamwebhelper.exe (2740) consumed 545935360 bytes.
[6:03 PM]
XXX:
https://www.google.com/search?q=Nah...me..69i57.409171j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
    So go google, fix your shit.
    I can't help you, because I can't reproduce the problem;


http://imgur.com/gGQHmC8

    Though an audio service consuming 11.5GB of ram means your shit is pretty fucked up. I'd rip out everything audio related, over and over, until you're at bare metal, and then lay down newest/best tested drivers.
[6:06 PM]
erek:
    heh
[6:11 PM]
erek:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ervice-causing-programs-to-startup-slow/page2

------

do you guys move all of your Page File System / Virtual Memory to spinners these days?  you know to reduce wear and tear on the SSDs?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 2, 2019)

No, even my 5+ year old ssd aren't anywhere near their write limits.... also I can easily replace them if neccessary. If you buy a decent high end ssd with a 5 year warranty I wouldn't worry too much if at all about the page file.



All of Asus software is pretty bad I don't use any if it. This pretty much goes for every motherboard manufacturer though.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

erek said:


> ...trimmed quote....
> do you guys move all of your Page File System / Virtual Memory to spinners these days?  you know to reduce wear and tear on the SSDs?



I typically always moved my page file to a 2nd drive before SSD's were on the scene.  Not so important these days with SSD being as fast as they are.


----------



## erek (Dec 3, 2019)

Good news, I was just now successfully approved for a RMA Number for my G.SKILL Trident Z Neo


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 3, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Well you bought the 16 core...
> 
> a nearly $400 mobo..
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, don't say that.  I said that 11 pages ago and got chewed out.  Let's not forget the 8 year old PSU that had more dust in it than USA's gold supply at Fort Knox.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Oh gosh, don't say that.  I said that 11 pages ago and got chewed out.  Let's not forget the 8 year old PSU that had more dust in it than USA's gold supply at Fort Knox.



Well Ram just like another topic can be pretty contentious some people will say don't spend over $70 others will say 3200/3600 Bdie or nothing.


I say just balance the build.... if every thing is already high end buy at least 3600 16-19-19-39 ram with preferably 16-16-16-36 but I'm not the OP only he can decide what makes the most sense. I like to take any variables out of the equation when it comes to performance so I will typically slightly overspend to make sure no one component isn't up to par this is going to vary significantly user to user. My guess is he had his heart set on a 3950X and a Crosshair 8 hero and 32GB of ram leaving Bdie off the table or else he likely would have grabbed a low latency kit.

Either way regardless he has a very high performing PC that will last him for years that I'm sure once he gets his ram kit sorted out he will enjoy very much.

As far as his psu goes if it still works I'd use it as well the AX1200 doesn't perform that differently than a modern Gold unit and given its age that's pretty impressive. I have a XFX seasonic unit in my brothers 6700k/1080 ti PC that still works just fine its almost a decade old.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 3, 2019)

Definitely recommend Crosshair VIII Hero. If you want to save some cash, the ROG Strix X570-E is a decent choice, too, for its 6-layer PCB and equally feature-rich BIOS.


----------



## erek (Dec 6, 2019)

Can you help me with air flow design? here's my current setup, imagine two fans mounted on the top


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

I would do front intake with top and rear exhaust.

Do you not have top fans? Hard to tell on my phone in the pic.


----------



## erek (Dec 6, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I would do front intake with top and rear exhaust.
> 
> Do you not have top fans? Hard to tell on my phone in the pic.



i do have those additional fans, but the pic doesn't show them, it's an older pic


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

erek said:


> i do have those additional fans, but the pic doesn't show them, it's an older pic



Both my systems are set up identically 3 front intake fans and 3 top/rear exhaust fans... this has worked excellently in both my cases evolv X/ 500D se. I would play around with different setups to see what works best for your case.


The evolv X radiator is top mounted.
The 500D se is front mounted.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 6, 2019)

In most standard cases, the air is designed to be taken in at the bottom front and exhausted from the top rear.


----------



## erek (Dec 7, 2019)

hi, just got done reversing all those fans, and most cable mgmt can you review it?


----------



## erek (Dec 7, 2019)

Decent Airflow Design now?


Also is it possible to run tight timings including 1T with 4x16GB DIMMs? i don't want to go 4x if my timings have to get looser to run


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 8, 2019)

erek said:


> View attachment 138775
> 
> Decent Airflow Design now?
> 
> ...



It's going to dependent on the quality of the ic's. Airflow wise you should be good.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 8, 2019)

You can start by 16-18-18-18-36
Do you know your current ICs (Thaiphoon) and what tRFC run now?
First run a AIDA64 momory test to know your starting point.
Ideally, prior to all, must set the CPU to static clock (low or high doesnt matter... like 4.0~4.1GHz) until you find DRAM settings because the (all over the place) boost of ZEN2 is going to mess with results.


----------



## erek (Dec 8, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> You can start by 16-18-18-18-36
> Do you know your current ICs (Thaiphoon) and what tRFC run now?
> First run a AIDA64 momory test to know your starting point.
> Ideally, prior to all, must set the CPU to static clock (low or high doesnt matter... like 4.0~4.1GHz) until you find DRAM settings because the (all over the place) boost of ZEN2 is going to mess with results.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Dec 8, 2019)

An interesting video with 3950x and memory tuning comparisons...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 8, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> An interesting video with 3950x and memory tuning comparisons...




Yeah I posted that in another thread i think that memories like $300 for a 16gb kit though.


You wouldn't have issues with timings on that kit @erek lol.


----------



## erek (Dec 8, 2019)

I just wonder if i can get the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit to work @ XMP after RMA that if i go with two sets of them for 64GB with all 4 DIMM slots filled if i can still run @ XMP 
DDR4-3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V with 1T

or if with running 4 DIMMs will force me to loosen up to 2T and other worse timings?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 8, 2019)

erek said:


> I just wonder if i can get the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit to work @ XMP after RMA that if i go with two sets of them for 64GB with all 4 DIMM slots filled if i can still run @ XMP
> DDR4-3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V with 1T
> 
> or if with running 4 DIMMs will force me to loosen up to 2T and other worse timings?




My guess is it should work but most likely your sub timings are going to be terrible and I dont think ryzen dram calculator has profiles for your ram ICs yet. You'd probably need to fiddle with your timing even with 2 dimms honestly to get decent performance.


Trc and trfc can be a pain on non Bdie ram

My sub timings even on my 3200 14-14-14-31 bdie are pretty terrible with XMP though.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 8, 2019)

erek said:


> I just wonder if i can get the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit to work @ XMP after RMA that if i go with two sets of them for 64GB with all 4 DIMM slots filled if i can still run @ XMP
> DDR4-3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V with 1T
> 
> or if with running 4 DIMMs will force me to loosen up to 2T and other worse timings?



Just because sometimes memory is 2T command rate, doesn't really make it a bad thing. 
Most of the latency read and write gains comes from pure clock speed even at loose timing sets.
People tweak the timing tighter to squeek out performance.
You want to run the FLCK as high as it goes, and the memory speeds to match that. 
Personally, I wouldn't worry to much on the timings in your case figuring you want a stable rig.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2019)

64gb at 3600 may take some tweaking...that's a lot of ram and at the end of the road for 1:1 operation.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 8, 2019)

erek said:


> I just wonder if i can get the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit to work @ XMP after RMA that if i go with two sets of them for 64GB with all 4 DIMM slots filled if i can still run @ XMP
> DDR4-3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V with 1T
> 
> or if with running 4 DIMMs will force me to loosen up to 2T and other worse timings?


I believe your 16GB modules now are 2 ranked right? (2dimms, 2 rank)
For the record the RyzenDRAMcalc does not change timings or CR 1T->2T when given a config of 4dimms/2rank at a given speed. What changes is the termination settings (ProcODT, RTT_x)
For sure the are other timings, not visible/accessible that XMP profile auto sets or the board auto sets when XMP is disabled.

Plus the calc is not a infrangible rule, cause at the end the CPU's UMC is the major factor in the equation... and that is lottery


----------



## Nordic (Dec 8, 2019)

erek said:


> This does seem to indicate a lot, ~5% gain for 3600 @ CL17 compared to 2400
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5% is not a lot. Upgrading from my 1060 3gb to a 2080 would net me about a 270% increase in gpu performance according to TPU reviews. Going from my old 4790k to a 3900x has net me an increase of about 315% in multicore performance by my own testing.

I am personally very interested in single threaded performance. Going from my overclocked 4790k to a 3900x has net me a 7% increase in benchmarks. Going from 2133mhz memory to 3600mhz memory only increases my performance in benchmarks about 3% in single threaded performance. That 7% single threaded from the cpu upgrade and 3% from fast ram doesn't add up to a whole lot in comparison.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 8, 2019)

Nordic said:


> 5% is not a lot. Upgrading from my 1060 3gb to a 2080 would net me about a 270% increase in gpu performance according to TPU reviews. Going from my old 4790k to a 3900x has net me an increase of about 315% in multicore performance by my own testing.
> 
> I am personally very interested in single threaded performance. Going from my overclocked 4790k to a 3900x has net me a 7% increase in benchmarks. Going from 2133mhz memory to 3600mhz memory only increases my performance in benchmarks about 3% in single threaded performance. That 7% single threaded from the cpu upgrade and 3% from fast ram doesn't add up to a whole lot in comparison.



3% is taken from what? What is the control benchmark that you would produce this type of figure>?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Dec 8, 2019)

erek said:


> I just wonder if i can get the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit to work @ XMP after RMA that if i go with two sets of them for 64GB with all 4 DIMM slots filled if i can still run @ XMP
> DDR4-3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V with 1T
> 
> or if with running 4 DIMMs will force me to loosen up to 2T and other worse timings?



You can set 1T and if you have issues set Geardown=enabled before trying 2T.  In any case no guarantee XMP settings are still going to work when you have 4 dimms installed unless your QVL (grain of salt) suggested it should work.  You might discover some adjustment is necessary for the reasons other posters have mentioned.    But then again it just might work.

One of the more difficult aspects for OC'ing your system is that DRAM Calculator for Ryzen didn't have a profile for your ram IC's yet (no guidance available) - so you will need to do  research finding others with similar setups to find out what works (or what doesn't work), or go though a lot of trial and error your-self.   Your playing with silicon lottery not just with your ram but motherboard, cpu (IMC), and ram all trying to work together.  The situation can change if you update BIOS/UEFI later.  Just things to keep in mind depending on how you want to spend your time.

How important are these things to you and how do you value them for your build and usage of your PC:  Performance, Capacity, Aesthetics, Budget, and Stability?  

If you'd rather go for capacity (64GB) and aesthetics (4 dimms) then potentially you may need to sacrifice on some performance (freq or timings).  

There are people who are ok with these trade-offs depending on their preferences, and quite frankly with your level of hardware, if it came down to it sacrificing some ram speed for capacity would not be a big deal as your gaming performance potential should already be really great anyway.  In the worst case scenario if you had to drop down to DDR4-3200 and/or maybe CL18 it wouldn't be the end of the world.   If you didn't pay attention to it I would hazard to guess it wouldn't change the outcome of your overall gaming experience much anyway unless you have some very specific needs.

If you're running stable with decent timings I don't think you need to be overly concerned with having the most optimal timings depending on how difficult it will be to get those optimal timings.  For example.  I'm currently testing a different ram kit at 64GB 20-20-20-40-66 from 32GB 18-17-17-36-58 and it really didn't make any perceivable difference (at least to me) for the games I'm playing currently.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 9, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 3% is taken from what? What is the control benchmark that you would produce this type of figure>?


I didn't do extensive testing but cinebench, 7zip benchmark, and cpuz benchmark. Take it with a grain of salt. I used TPU reviews for more serious numbers. I think I made my point that 5% isn't a whole lot.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 9, 2019)

Nordic said:


> I didn't do extensive testing but cinebench, 7zip benchmark, and cpuz benchmark. Take it with a grain of salt. I used TPU reviews for more serious numbers. I think I made my point that 5% isn't a whole lot.



Depends on how you look at 5% and how large the number is that you base that 5% from.

Like I cannot justify buying a 3700x even though its x% faster. 

So 5% of 500 is lower than 5% of 5000 for example. Thats really the reason why I had asked because it would make a difference to some one to inquire some numbers.

Curious. 5% isnt a big number by itself.... But its end result might be


----------



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Depends on how you look at 5% and how large the number is that you base that 5% from.
> 
> Like I cannot justify buying a 3700x even though its x% faster.
> 
> ...


In terms of a performance boost it really isn't a good post. I chose an example of a gpu upgrade being a 270% increase in performance. That is a big difference.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 10, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Depends on how you look at 5% and how large the number is that you base that 5% from.
> 
> Like I cannot justify buying a 3700x even though its x% faster.
> 
> ...


If you mean it like...: in 1 case 5% more FPS mean nothing in real life benefit and gaming experience and on another case 5% shorter rendering/editing time meaning for some people more money then yes it does making difference some times.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes and Yes.

5% can make or break a benchmark score PR.

270% is a big number. Additional 5% memory performance increase with an additional 3% cpu performance increase = X time shortened for rendering, and better benchmark scores.

Gains are gains in my opinion. But that's a result of competitive benchmarking...... I'll take 1/4% if I can eek out a better score than someone else lol.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 10, 2019)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/e8cbve


binning for these doesn't seem that much better than the 3900X at lest from silicon lotteries sample size. I'm most surprised by only 12% hitting 1900mhz fclk. 

I'm also pretty sure AMD sent golden samples to reviewers their chips all clocked higher at lower voltages and hit 1900mhz in every review I read.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 10, 2019)

erek said:


> I just wonder if i can get the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit to work @ XMP after RMA that if i go with two sets of them for 64GB with all 4 DIMM slots filled if i can still run @ XMP
> DDR4-3600MHz CL16-19-19-39 1.35V with 1T
> 
> or if with running 4 DIMMs will force me to loosen up to 2T and other worse timings?



I have this kit F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC and I run C-Die timings at 3800 1:1 at 1T.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 11, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> 5% can make or break a benchmark score PR.
> 
> ...


My whole point originally was about performance gain per dollar. Someone was saying if you are spending $2000 on a pc, what is another few hundred for ram. My point was that the gains are much smaller, as in ~5% to as high as maybe 300% or more. The dollar per percent gained is very high and some may not see that as worth it.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 11, 2019)

Nordic said:


> My whole point originally was about performance gain per dollar. Someone was saying if you are spending $2000 on a pc, what is another few hundred for ram. My point was that the gains are much smaller, as in ~5% to as high as maybe 300% or more. The dollar per percent gained is very high and some may not see that as worth it.



Well certainly if you have 2k for a pc, you're going to buy high end high quality parts....
Doesnt make sense to spend big on a cpu and board then purchase cheap memory and then expect better performance. 
Or 700$ cpu and buy a 30$ cooler and wonder why the cpu runs hot.

Then its not really all about expensive, its about choices.
Lead horse to water...... But let him buy value ram for 3950x.... Eek


----------



## erek (Dec 12, 2019)

Hmm, i hooked up my Late dad's Focusrite 2i4 USB Audio Interface and definitely notice an improvement coming from onboard Realtek

[still waiting for ram RMA]


----------



## erek (Dec 14, 2019)

just found this out, i'm not even using PBO apparently according to Ryzen Master?







Learning about how to use this "PBO" or whatever @

https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3491-explaining-precision-boost-overdrive-benchmarks-auto-oc


----------



## erek (Dec 16, 2019)

Here is the message that has been posted:
***************
Your replacement was shipped out on December 13 via USPS First Class
***************

All the best,
G.SKILL TECH FORUM


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 16, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I have this kit F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC and I run C-Die timings at 3800 1:1 at 1T.


I have Hynix D Die (DJC) ICs like you do but mine are single rank not double rank.




You could try these settings to get to 3733 MHZ (FCLK set to 1867 and leave Cmd2t set on Auto and Power Down Mode disabled).




You might be able to get to 3800, but the RAM performance sweet spot for Ryzen 3000 CPUs is 3733 with FCLK at 1:1 as far as I know.
PS
I might try lowering Trfc to 448, Trfc2 to 333 and Trfc4 to 205 later but it is absolutely stable with the settings in the pic so I really don't care if it works at lower Trfc's for now.
I could possibly set the primary timings to 19-19-19 to 18-18-18 or 18-19-19 as well but again I haven't bothered yet.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 16, 2019)

The sweet spot is as fast as you can get it.  And that varies between 3200 and 3800.  I know personally two people who's sweet spot is 3200 because that is all they can get.


----------



## erek (Dec 16, 2019)

Testing replacement ram as we speak


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 16, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I have Hynix D Die (DJC) ICs like you do but mine are single rank not double rank.
> 
> You could try these settings to get to 3733 MHZ (FCLK set to 1867 and leave Cmd2t set on Auto and Power Down Mode disabled).
> 
> ...


And you should consider that 1.36V SoC voltage. I think is too much for 24/7 and overtime it could degrade your CPU's I/O die. I wouldnt go past 1.2~1.25V


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 16, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> And you should consider that 1.36V SoC voltage. I think is too much for 24/7 and overtime it could degrade your CPU's I/O die. I wouldnt go past 1.2~1.25V



From everything I've read beyond 1.2 isn't safe for long term use.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 16, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> From everything I've read beyond 1.2 isn't safe for long term use.


Could be... I must confuse it with Ryzen 2000series then.
1.36V is way anything but safe...


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 17, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> And you should consider that 1.36V SoC voltage. I think is too much for 24/7 and overtime it could degrade your CPU's I/O die. I wouldnt go past 1.2~1.25V


Good catch I had it set to Auto while testing and forgot to change it back to 1.1v where I had it set previously.
And the lower Trc1 - 489, Trfc2 - 363 and Trfc4 -223 did work:


----------



## erek (Dec 17, 2019)

The replacement ram is stable so far @ XMP 3600 MHz


----------



## erek (Mar 7, 2020)




----------

